# IUI With Vaginismus Part 31



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, C x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor you (and dh).  B****r, I wanted to write a long post but W has woken up.  
I quite understand why you feel upset, unnerved etc, worried. Back later,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - sorry it took me so long to come back. I don't have any answers, but I really understand how you feel. I'm always terrified of change  (last year when dh was looking for other jobs outside London I was beside myself with worry at the uncertainty).

I can understand why your dh didn't say anything. Its nothing to do with not being able to talk to you. He probably feels awful that he couldn't do whatever it is that his bosses wanted him to do in the 2 month time frame. I bet he wanted to say something but was hoping it would all sort itself and he wouldn't have to bother you. Men, particularly once there is a little one on the scene, take their role as hunter/gatherer very seriously and he probably felt that he was letting you and Lady H down in some way.

I tend to be of the view that things like this all happen for a reason, and in the long term I bet it will all work out. This might be the start of an exciting new chapter. Will his employers give him a good reference if he decides to move to pastures new? Perhaps this would be a chance for him to do something with better hours/less shifts? 

Sorry, I'm not being helpful at all...... I wish i could say something reassuring. I know it must have all come as a huge bolt from the blue, but it will sort itself out. Its great that he came out and told you yesterday - i bet that took a lot of courage.

Got to go, dinner is ready. hello to everyone else. Back later,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - you've said all the things I needed to hear and you seem to have worked my DH out rather well. He had hoped he wouldn't have to tell me and that it would all sort itself out. We are hoping that this is what we needed to push us into finding something that offers better hours! He would get a good reference if he left.

At the end of the day things are alright for now. He actually gets to do the element of the role that he likes best and get paid the same for it. He just looses his title. So on one hand he wins, but it's bittersweet.

Who knows what might happen. All we know is that right now the pennies will continue to roll in and we have to start thinking about something new for the near future.

Thanks for listening xxxx

Hope you've had a good weekend xxx

P.S - my car keys got handed into the police station, but no mobile phone. Not that I was expecting that to be given back! I posted letters through all the neighbours doors and stuck some of them on lamposts in the street asking for my memory card to be returned to me as they have all my precious photos of Lady H on there. Not holding much hope there. I've been so lost without my mobile!!!! It's my life!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - thank goodness you got your car keys back (they cost a fortune to replace). I hope you have some luck getting your memory card back.

Got to go. Try to get a good night's sleep, 
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Slightly improved nights sleep. Didn't have to get up every hour because Hannah was coughing or couldn't breathe well   

Not alot planned for today. Need to pop into the town and pick up some b.day cards. It's my own b.day on Sunday. Going out with the girls Saturday night to celebrate  

Oooh - going to Birmingham on Thursday to see Disney Princesses on Ice! It's not for me, honest.... well o.k. Maybe a little bit for me  

How was everyone else this weekend? Any exciting things happening this week?

Polly - how are you feeling about next week?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Annie  .  This is very similar to what happened to me and DP last week.  I think I mentioned it in one of my posts (so stressed at the moment I don't know where I am) but his trial promotion hasn't worked out and he didn't tell me for 2-3 weeks as he didn't want to worry me.  He's back in his old role feeling very demotivated and (I suspect he's thinking - which isn't true in my opinion) like he wasn't good enough for the promotion.  He's also planning to get a new job but not until he gets his annual bonus in March/April.  I think they both feel the same - like they've let us down (which of course isn't true) and kept it to themselves to the last minute so we didn't worry unnecessarily.  I feel like you - I feel awful that he struggled through it on his own, worried about what the future holds, etc.  I think all we can do is be supportive and not apply pressure.  I'm sure we will look back on this and smile as things usually work out better in the long run.

I have everything crossed that you get your memory card back.

Deedee how are you getting on?

Donna, any news?  Hope your internet connection is sorted soon.

Polly hi how are you?

Emma any news, how's Will today?

I have a meeting with HR on the results of my 360 degree feedback today.  An hour and a half of uncomfortable self diagnosis, great.    No news of house exchange yet either.  Did pick out an engagement ring at the weekend and write down the reference number for DP... we can hope!  My mum has also heard of a place locally that does small weddings so I'm going to look it up on the internet in a mo...

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - you sound a bit chirpier. Glad you got a better nights sleep. Your week is sounding a lot more exciting than mine (what's new  ).

Claire - how was Christmas shopping. Are you all done now? Great news on finding your engagement ring.  I hope your work thing goes OK - sounds horrible. 

Deedee, Donna, Polly - hope you are all ok.

Nothing much going on here. I cleared out my wardrobe yesterday and packed away all the clothes that still don't fit me. The good news is that I can get into my old skirts, if not jeans, so I'll just have to dress more formally this autumn (or lose more weight). 
I finally dropped the 10pm dream feed for W. On Saturday night he slept through from 7pm until 7am, but this morning only until 6.15. 

Got to go,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - That's brilliant for a baby of Will's age. So many children don't do that for a very long time. 

Claire - I really feel for you this morming. I can't think of anything worse than a 360 feedback - specifically the results. Be strong! Although I am confident it will all be very positive! Thanks for the support with DH. I hope things for him and your DP turn out to be ther best thing that happened to them.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

How are your days going?  Emma, that's great that Will slept for so long, I thought that didn't happen for a long time!  

Sorry, here comes another 'me' post.  Slapped wrist.

I've had my 360 feedback.  The 4 internal customers they asked all raved about me and I scored really well with some great evidence.  My line manager however was less enthusiastic and there is a clear disparity between what I and my customers put, and what she's put.  She's on the panel and would be my new line manager, so this is an issue.  Her comments included that I write abrasive emails  and didn't work collaboratively with the rest of the team because I'm results driven , which I don't think is fair.  

My buyer has signed the contract and is ready to exchange.  We have two dates - 2nd Nov or 1st Dec.  That's it, no negotiation.  We've plumped for the 2nd Nov as I can't live surrounded by boxes for another 6 weeks!!!  This does mean that I am homeless temporarily as DPs buyer's contract isn't back yet.   Waiting for confirmation that this is ok.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - don't be silly! I for one want to hear all your work/moving/wedding news. It is great that your customers think so highly of you. You should be proud of that. Does this mean you'll be offered one of the jobs, or are they still keeping you guessing?
I hope dp will let you come and stay at his house until you complete on the new house. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie, Im so sorry about DH's work situation. The poor thing keeping it to himself so as not to worry you. Im exactly the same, I hate change of ANY kind and really need routine and structure. Emma is right though, things do happen for a reason. It probably seems even more frightening because you are still off work and you have a small baby to look after but things WILL work out. Sometimes we just have to accept that we are not in control of evrything and to just let destiny decide whats in store for us.
Are you doing anything special for your birthday?

Emma- wow, Will asleep from 7pm to 7am- that sounds like bliss! mind you Hannah 2 is starting to get into some sort of a routine. Last night she fed at 9:30 and woke at 1am. She didnt wake again until 6:30am!!! I couldnt believe it.  She has been sleeping in her own room because Dh cant sleep with all her little grunts and snorts. I would be much happier with her in with us but I suppose we need our sleep too. We have one of those baby monitors with the sensor pad so that is extra peace of mind!

Claire- Can I ask what 360 degree feedback is? Im sure you will be glad when all this house buying and selling is over. Im dying to know what the ring is like!!!

Regarding the breastfeeding, I think Ive finally drawn a line underneath it. I did try again last week but felt the same pain and my nipples hurt even when she wasnt feeding. I was only doing it because I felt I had to and wasnt enjoying it at all. The HV came on friday for the first time and was lovely. When I mentioned how I was feeling she was very understanding and unlike the madwives actually admitted that they are told to push bfeeding. She said that aswell as being a hv she is also a parent and is interested in what is best for the whole family unit (not just the baby!) So its bottlefeeding all the way from now on and Im much happier (even though I still have the odd moment!). I know there are lots of other ways to bond with your baby and it doesnt mean that I dont care as much as a mother who breastfeeds. This is what is right for the three of us.

I actually took Hannah 2 shopping on my own today  anytime we have been out DH has been with me to help with the car seat/pram etc. Feel a lot more confident now. Next stage is going to Tesco's with her- wish me luck!

luv dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

Emma - you can be fantastically witty sometimes. I did laugh at your last post to Claire  

Claire - I second what Emma said - I too want to know all about work/houses and especially engagement news! Describe the ring you picked out to us! Gold,platinum,white gold diamond, sapphire, ruby square cut, princess cut, solitaire We need details  

That's really fantastic results from your 360 feedback. For what it's worth - I've never found any of your posts on her "abrasive" How very dare she! And pray tell, how is wanting results a bad thing?!?! Have I been away from corporate life too long already that things have changed this much 

Sounds like you're inching ever nearer to the big move! How exciting! 

Hope veryone has had a good day. Mine has been fairly quiet. A trip into town followed by a few hours with some friends and babies!

Nothing much on tomorrow either  

Night everyone


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh Deedee - we crossed over! Great to hear from you! Well done you on going out solo today   It is a bit scary the first time! You soon get used to it though and isn't nice to have the buggy to yourself for once! My DH never let me push it and still doesn't when he's around - proud Dad syndrome!

I'm really pleased that your HV has been really supportive about feeding and that you're so much happier. I went through the same turmoil, as did Emma and I was much happier when I made a final decision. I started enjoying it alot more then instead of keep going over and over in my head wondering what I should do for the best. You'll bond perfectly well with Hannah wether she's bottle fed or breastfed. Anyone who says otherwise is a *$%!*^%!*"£@?* 

I can't believe she slept from 1am - 6am. Lady H NEVER did that in the beginning. I had to wait 8 weeks! 

You sound so much happier Deedee and that it's all starting to come together. It's brilliant to hear. How are you feeling in yourself? How is Hannah doing? Is she putting on some weight? How's the wind?

Good Luck at Tesco's! I usually struggle getting round the aisles as all the older people stop me for a peek at the baby! Otherwise it's honestly not that bad. The trollies they have available are most helpful!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a flying visit - couldn't wait until later for all the news. I'm off to see hv to get W weighed, then mother and toddler group.

Deedee - great to hear you sounding so much happier.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just lost a long post   will start again...

Deedee, wow what excellent progress you've made on all fronts, especially going out with Hannah on your own already.  

360 degree feedback is a hideous process where they ask your manager, peers and subordinates to comment honestly on all aspects of you from e.g. project management to interpersonal skills.  Very uncomfortable thing to happen, trust me.

Emma, how was Will's weigh-in?

Hi, Annie, Donna, Polly.    

No more job news now until next week when we get our interview date (mine will be 7th or 8th Nov) and presentation topic.  Final decision will be 10th or 13th Nov.

Looks like I will exchange today on my house, waiting for solicitor to confirm.  Will be moving my stuff out this weekend to a variety of peoples houses, hope it's not for long!!!  DPs houses, while hugely improved, is not to my, erm, 'standards'.  

The ring is 18ct white gold, with a third carat princess cut diamond.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Back properly now. 

Claire - the ring sounds _fabulous_. Hope your exchange of contracts goes ahead OK. Is there anything you can do to speed up dp's house sale?
360 appraisal sounds just awful. I'd just die of embarrassment. 

Deedee - you are doing so well. Don't feel bad about giving up bf. As for bonding, I felt I didn't start to bond with W at all until I gave up bf. I actually resented the fact that he was clamped onto me for hour upon hour each day, and I was so bored with it that I'd find myself falling asleep, daydreaming etc. When I bottle feed I find I'm looking at him and chatting or singing to him and it is an altogether better experience. Plus when bf wasn't working, and I couldn't get him to latch on, I found it so frustrating that we just didn't seem to connect together and i couldn't give him what he wanted - not conducive to bonding at all.
Hope Tescos goes OK. I bet she sleeps through it all. Like Annie says, it takes twice as long to do the shopping though because all the old ladies stop you to have a look and offer advice. If I had a pound for every old dear who'd said 'its a shame they have to grow up' ..........

Annie - hope you're having a good day.

Polly - aren't you off to Spain any day now? How are you feeling about it all?

Donna - hope we hear from you soon. I want news and details.  

W turned out to be even heavier than I thought - he's 20lb now.  Must be all my delicious home cooking.  Mother and toddler group was fine. I still feel a bit out of it there - some of the ladies are lovely, others are a bit cliquey.  Some are absolutely loaded (I was earwigging on a conversation where one said she'd just sold her house for £1.5 million) with nannies and servants galore, and do look down a bit on mere mortals like myself.

That's all for now. Don't think the afternoon hold much excitement. I quite fancy a bit more wallpaper stripping, W permitting.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

Not much been going on here today. I finally have my landline sorted and a new mobile phone! That was really hard for me to go 3 whole days with no mobile. People actually phoned DH to ask if I'd fallen off the edge of the planet   How very dare they  

All I've done today is wait in for the phone, had a spot of lunch and then some friends came over. All I have planned for tomorrow is a major blitz of the house as DH is around to keep Lady H happy.

Emma - That is some Mother & Toddler group you're mixing with   You want to get Will mixing with the rich lady's kid   
Brilliant news about his weight. I'm taking Hannah on Thursday. Bet she's not that far behind him   

Claire - Great news about your house going through. You're in for a fun weekend of packing and lifting then! 
The ring sounds fabulous. Oooh, how do you think he will ask you, when might he ask you First night in your new home maybe?

Polly - How are you doing?

Donna - Hope you and the boys are alright

Deedee - How are you and Lady H the second?

Right - might even toddle off to bed at this early hour. Night x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma, how's the decorating going?  Did you get any more wallpaper stripped?

Annie, enjoy the house blitz!

Donna, Deedee, Polly, good morning hope you are well.

Well exchange didn't go through yesterday, dunno why.  We have a van tentatively hired and places to take my furniture so I hope there are no complications and it can be done today.  I just hope the exchange on DPs house and the new house go through ok in the next week or so... Don't want to end up homeless!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Very   here indeed.

Claire - I hope you exchange today. Your solicitor should tell you if there is a problem, although some seem to need a kick up the   to do anything.

Annie - good that you've got a phone again. What it is to be so popular....
I need your advice (or anyone else's) on matters of style. I need to buy some new jeans but feel thoroughly confused about what type of jeans are beingn worn these days. I keep reading that skinny jeans are the thing to be wearing now (or perhaps that phase has passed ) but I definitely don't have the body for those. Failing that, should they be straight legged, flared, or what. Light or dark? Dh tells me that flared jeans are no longer being worn on the streets of London, but I don't find him very reliable on such matters. Bear in mind that I'm quite short, so anything cropped would make me look even shorter (and would be a bit chilly). Help!

Donna, Polly, Deedee -  

Well, I didn't manage to get any decorating done yesterday. What I did discover is that small babies and blueberries don't mix. I tried W with some yesterday for his pudding, and they came back (along with the main course), all over him, the kitchen, and me (wearing a new white shirt ). I spent most of yesterday evening trying to repair the damage.

I've got SIL and her faimily coming over today. Should be fun. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

I am being such a useless friend at the moment - truth be told I am so nervous about Monday that I can hardly think of anything to say, although I am reading, and there is loads going on that I could respond to. Sorry!

The big thing about Monday is the quality of DH's swimmers, as they take a sample there and then and then freeze it for use after. If it is [email protected], then is it all over? 

And if it is [email protected], quite honestly I think it might be a relief, as then it will all be over. It won't stop me   , I'm sure, but at least we won't have to wait another 6 months for it all to be over then.

You can see that I am really muddled here!

Sorry, Clare that things are not happy at work. Hopefully it will all settle down soon.

Emma, Annie, Deedee, Donna - hi!  

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Ive just realised that I havent changed my ticker and it looks like Ive had the longest pregnancy in history!- must do that soon.

Did I tell you guys that when Hannah 2 was weighed in hospital on day 3 she was 7lb 6 which would have meant she lost 1lb in 3 days!!! The madwives then doubted the accuracy of the scales in the delivery room so now Ill never know her true birthweight  I was so proud of myself aswell for getting an 8lb 6 baby out . the HV weighed her again yesterday and she is back up to 8lb 6 (if she ever was that weight )

she was very unsettled last night. We tend to take her out in the afternoon shopping or visiting and she always sleeps when in the pram/ carseat. This seems to be her longest and deepest sleep so Im wondering if her days and nights are mixed up. Should we be trying to keep her awake more during the day so she will sleep at night or is she still too young to be doing that? Its just so tempting to let her sleep during the day so that we can get things done.

Last night she took a feed at 10:30pm, fell asleep on DH's chest and when put in moses basket became really grumpy and would not settle. The dummy is a lifesaver but we are up and down like yo-yos putting it back in when she spits it out and gets narky. I fell asleep and Dh was left to try settle her (I feel so guilty) I woke at 6:30 to find the two of them in the living room. Apparantly she didnt go over until 2am!!

On a brighter note- my mum and dad are coming over to babysit while we go to the movies tonight- Im so excited, 2 whole hours to ourselves. Ive got a funny feeling we will just end up falling asleep in the cinema 

back later,
ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - you don't have to respond to anything (especially my trivial weaning ramblings). I just wanted to know that you were OK. Is dh taking anything and eating (or avoiding) certain foods to promote good ? Of _course_ you're nervous about Monday. I'd be amazed if you weren't. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. Do they give you the verdict there and then? If the  are good will they do things to you then? sorry if these questions sound dim - I'm not very cled up about what goes on.

Deedee - my understanding is that babies can't distinguish day and night until 4-6 weeks old, but no harm can come of trying to help them on the way. I think I made a lot of mistakes with this in the first few weeks. If W went to sleep for any length of time (eg still being in his carseat when we got home) I'd be so relieved that I'd let him stay asleep, but perhaps that made him sleep less well in the night.  But then other people say you shouldn't wake a sleeping baby.  Personally, if I were to ever do this again, certainly by 4 weeks I'd wake them up after a couple of hours, but thats easier said than done when you are so tired and exhausted.
Have you tried some different types of dummy? W is happier with the cherry type, but the orthodontic ones have a bit of a lip to them, so perhaps might stay in her mouth better?
As for her wieght, I think its normal for babies to lose quite a bit ion the first few days. My hospital got it wrong with the weight too. They only weighed in kilos, and told me what they thought it was in pounds but made the wrong conversion (told me he was 7lb6, when he was just 7).
Hope you have a lovely evening tonight - well deserved.

Annie, Donna, Claire - hello.

Got to go. W is getting agitated. My house is full of dogs today (an hv's nightmare ) as I'm looking after MIL's pair too. I somehow managed to walk them all and carry W on my back this morning, but I'm sure I made many passers by snigger.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Polly - Please don't make any apologies, of course you're not being a bad friend   We understand that you're nervous about Monday. This is so huge for you and DH. I wouldn't be able to focus on anything else either. I really hope it all goes well for you on Monday   I send you to Spain with lots of love, crossed body parts and all the support I can offer  

Deedee - Hannah 1 always slept better in the day when we were out and about. She'd do 4-5hrs no problem! I didn't wake her in the first 4 weeks at least. After that I'd never let her go more than 4 hrs. OVer time she naturally started staying awake more in the day. I would say it's such early days that to let her continue doing what she wants for now. At around the 4-6 week mark you'll know far better what she likes to do day and night and can then work with that to suit you!!! 
How lovely that you're off to the cinema. I WISH!!! Although DH is taking Lady H swimming later today so I've got at least 2 hours to myself. £100 says I spend the whole time cleaning!

Donna - Hi! How are you?

Claire - Any news on the house?

Took Hannah to clinic today. Seems I'm not over feeding her, but neither is she starving as I thought. They seem to think she might be teething   Lucky me! 

Off to Birmingham this afternoon to see Disney Princesses on Ice. I wish I could tell you that I bought the tickets for my Goddaughters birthday solely with her enjoyment in mind .... but I can't wait!!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry Deedee, but you have a long way to go before the longest pg in history - Annie was pg for about 11 months according to her ticker   !

Enjoy your evening out, what are you going to see?

I'm no expert apart from a prolific baby sitter when young, but a) it's still early days, so don't worry too much about routine - baby H doesn't actually know how the world works yet, so go with what makes life easy. and b) she's DH's daughter too, so don't feel guilty about him taking his share. You need your rest too!

I spent a lot of time in the far east years ago, and in the villages, and often in the towns too, babies were just strapped to the mum's back all the time and if they were in company and it was time for the baby to sleep, they just popped a teatowel over its head! Just like putting the cover on a parrot's cage! Somehow that signaled to the baby that it was time to sleep no matter how much noise was going on outside its teatowel. I don't really recommend sitting in Pizza Express with a teatowel covered baby, but some adaptation of it that seems safe might help - like Emma's suggestion of swaddling.


Anyway, enough amateur advice!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Me again, my post crossed with Annie and Emma's

Emma, no, we haven't been doing anything diet wise to help the swimmers, we spent a long time taking vitamins and avoiding alcohol, and it didn't seem to make any difference. All we've been doing is making sure that his "pipes" were cleared through regularly. That's been a wee bit hard, given that we haven't been great at the bms, so he's been on his own with that sometimes! There are prpbably not too many wives who check that their husbands have been "going solo" with such regularity as me! TMI! 

So, now I am feeling guilty that we weren't more determined with the vits and stuff, not because of your comments, I just am now getting worried.  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly, I  wish I hadn't asked that now.  Didn't mean to worry you.

Love the idea about covering babies up with a tea towel. Might try that. 

Annie- how much does lady H weigh now?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Polly it's great to hear from you.  I'll be thinking about you on Monday.  

Deedee, sounds like you're doing great to me.  What film are you going to see?

Annie, hope you enjoy Princess on Ice.  And your Goddaughter does too of course!  

Emma, hope you're coping ok with all those dogs!!

Hi Donna, hope all is well with you and your two boys.

My buyer has been to the bank to transfer the money this morning so we're hoping that exchange will take place today on my property with completion next Thursday.  Fingers crossed.  Still waiting we think for the signed contract to come back from America.  

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yay I've exchanged on my house!!!    

Got to pull out all the stops now to move most of the stuff out this weekend.  

I hope you all have everything crossed for our exchange on the other properties in the next week!!!  

Have a good evening all.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, you didn't worry me, I'd started to fret about it before you said anything!

Well done Claire - happy weekend!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - great news about the house.    I hope it all goes smoothly next week.

I've had a very uneventful day - cleaning the house, ironing, and cooking. The perfect housewife.  I have to go somewhere tomorrow though or I'll go stir crazy.

Emma


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Polly, I won't be on here again until Monday so I'm sending you all of the following in triplicate:      .  I'll be thinking of you. x

Annie, hope the reality of a teething baby isn't as bad as the rumours!  

Emma, so where did you get out to today or was it more of the domestic goddess routine?

Hi Deedee, Donna.

No further news as yet, we are now ready to exchange on the new house as DPs buyers paperwork is back but our sellers are out and we therefore can't get agreement on a completion date.  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good afternoon all,

Claire - if I haven't missed you already, hope you have a lovely weekend. Will it involve anything other than packing? Sounds like everything is really coming together with all the various houses. How exciting!

Polly - I know Monday is the big day, but I wasn't sure when you're actually off, so I wanted to wish you      . I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.   How long are you out there?

Donna, Annie, Deedee - hello! 

Not sure about domestic goddess Claire. Nothing exciting. Went food shopping and to the library. For what its worth at this stage, I'm trying to read to W each day. Could just as well read the phone book to him. 

Tomorrow I'm returning MIL's dogs and visiting SIL. On Sunday I'm going clothes shopping, hopefully without W. I'm still needing all the advice I can get from any of you on what I should be wearing? I feel so out of touch. I need to move from being slummy to yummy mummy. 

Hope you all have good weekends,
Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

No idea what the fashion is really! I have seen drainpipe jeans about but personally I don't think they're very flattering - or, wouldn't be on me anyway! I just go into places like Next and assume therefore I must be in fashion!

Packing the rest of the house tonight - probably *all* night -  and then tomorrow we're moving all the furniture and boxes out of my house to various locations... so no fun for me. Oh and dinner with future MIL and FIL on Saturday night, probably will play ludo, rock and roll!

Hope you all have a good one!     

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I feel tired just reading about your weekend. Hope it goes well....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all,

thanks for your wishes - we go tomorrow midday and back again on Monday night.

As I understand, they will do sample from DH, and check me out (Bleugh) and then do a trial/mock embryo transfer. That sounds awful, I'm sure what they mean is they do everything the same but with no embryo, but it sounds like there is an embryo and they take it away again after. Or am I jsut going loopy now?  

I've had just over 6 months with NO STRANGE PEOPLE looking up my ***** and now I'm yet again paying for the privilege! 

Emma! Slummy Mummy    ! Love it! The only advice I can pass on from Trinny and Suzanna is make sure your trousers are long enough! 

BTW, were you in the big M&S in LC last weekend: Sunday? 

Claire; have a good pack, if you are like me, when you get to the stage where you have to sit down and have a good cry about the impossibility of packing, go right ahead! You'll feel better afterwards.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - it wasn't me, although I am planning to go there _this_ Sunday. Did you spot someone that you thought was me? How intriguing.... Was it my description earlier of being a slummy mummy that made you think it might have been me? 
Long trousers are not a problem. I am so short that I really struggle to get trousers that _aren't_ too long. M&S do the only jeans that fit me (apart from my fab Blooming Marvellous maternity jeans but it would be too depressing to wear those 6 months down the line). Perhaps my  is just too big, but anyone else's 'short' jeans are too tight on the bottom and/or too big on the waist.

Af is on its way.  I'm not  because I'm not ttc, but I'd forgotten how unpleasant PMT was. I'm having a large glass of red wine to help with the pain.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Disney on Ice was lovely. I really enjoyed watching little one get really exicted. Can't wait until I can take Lady H to those things. My friend insisted she drive us up there and then came over really poorly. I had to drive her car the rest of the way there and then home. I didn't mind in the slightest - just prayed I didn't dink it  

Lady H and I went to Sainsburys this morning after deciding to do a Halloween theme for our turn at hosting post Baby Massage meeting. Honestly!!! Hannah wore a t-shirt with a pumpkin on it and we bought cakes decorated with halloween things on them. Then we decorated the coffee table with plastic pumpkins and ghosts. It was fab!!! - see what motherhood and boredom does to you  

I've submitted my formal request to the Boss to ask to go back part time. Just sit and wait now to see what happens.

Emma - How funny would that have been if Polly had spotted you. Would you have been brave enough to say hello Pol?!?! Would you have said hello Emma if it was the other way round?!? How exciting that it's even possible for you guys!

Polly - Just incase I don't speak to you again - best of luck with everything in Spain. Looking forward to hearing all the good news when you get back.

Claire - hope the move is going well

Donna/Deedee - Hi Ladies. How's things?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I honestly don't know what I'd do if I saw/thought I saw Polly (or Claire is possible too). Funnily enough, when I'm walking my dogs I have to walk along a main road for a few metres, and I sometimes wonder if either of them are driving by. I do hope not as I look such a state when I'm in my dog walking gear. I'd stand out a mile though.....

Halloween party sounds fun (even though I don't approve of halloween, but don't get me started on that.....). I'm already getting excited about Christmas decorations, and keep telling dh that we have to have trees, lights, candles etc for W (and/or for the dogs).

I made some Thai fish parcel things this evening and they were delicious, if i say so myself. Its the first time I've cooked anything really nice for ages.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oh now Emma, you have got to explain the whole hating halloween thing..... Not dressing Will as a pumpkin then?

We bought a load of things last Xmas in preperation for the baby. We were a bit high on pregnancy excitement at the time. DH bought her a full size Santa thing that inflates when plugged in   I can't wait. I loooovvveee Xmas!

Off out with the girls tonight to celebrate birthdays. I'm going to have to start getting ready at 4pm to fit it all in between feeds etc. My Mother is coming to sit with Hannah until DH gets home and I'm feling really anxious about it. I've never had my Mum do bottle and bed before. I guess it'll only be a short time and then DH will be back from work  

Off to visit my Grandmother now. Speak to you all tomorrow - late i hope!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie -        Hope you have a lovely day. have you had lots of nice  ?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Donna - how are you? Any news?

Deedee - hope you enjoyed your evening out. Did you stay awake?

Annie - hope you had a fab birthday. How are you feeling today?

Polly - thinking of you. I'll be sending lots of     your way tomorrow.

Claire - did you get the packing done?

I'm feeling rather   today. W woke me up at 1.30, 3.30, 4.30 and 6.30 this morning (actually an hour earlier than each of those times I suppose because of the clock change). I think he's teething.  It was like the early days again. the annoying thing was that even when he'd gone back to sleep I found myself wide awake, worrying about really pointless things. I hope tonight is better. I've stuffed him to the brim with food in the hope that that might help.

I did go shopping today, but came back rather shell-shocked. The shops were manic, but it is ages until Christmas, isn't it (Claire, I know you'd disagree ). Ended up buying things I needed for W (coat, hats, etc) and nothing for me at all apart from some tights.  Internet shopping for me from now on.....

Got to go, dinner is ready,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Polly - Thinking about you today  

Emma - I was thinking about starting my Xmas shopping, crazy as it sounds. DH & I usually do everything on one day. Was thinking that as I'm home this year as oppossed to working that I could actually browse the shops this year and take my time getting thoughtful gifts.... on the other hand the 1 day hit still suits  
Seems we're having similar baby probs at the moment. Hannah has been waking 2-4 times a night for over a week now. She has many symptoms of teething but no bloody teeth yet. Then someone told me this can go on for weeks before the tooth makes an actual appearance   It's driving me insane. I am a   at the moment.

Claire - How did the moving out go?!?!

Donna/Deedee -  

Well, everything I do at the moment seems to crumble. DH was working til late on SAturday night so I asked my Mum to come over and sit with Lady H til he got back. She came over nice and early so I could get ready - or that was the plan anyway. Mum turned up well in time and let herself in. I was in the kitchen giving Lady her dinner and said to her "whose this coming in". She poked her head round the door and I think she was expecting to see DH and my Mum came in. She SCREAMED the house down. I have never seen her so hysterical. Everytime my Mum went near her she was off again. In the end my Mum had to hide out downstairs and I had to put Lady H to bed! My friends arrived to pick me up and I'm still in just my pants! I didn't want to go out then in case she was poorly or woke up and freaked out with my Mum being there, but I did go - or was cajooled out the door. I rang home 3 times in an hour and Lady H was fine.
I then proceeded to have a really lovely evening. Nice meal, nice wine, good laughs and chat. Then at around midnight I started feeling a bit poorly, like I was coming down with something , so called it a night. Went home and into bed but woke up at 4am absolutely sweating but with the shivers!!! This then went on for the rest of the night. I felt bloomin horrid! DH got up with Lady H and left me to sleep in the morning. However, he had to go to work. I was in no fit state so he had to call his Mum to come and get Hannah for me. I spent my birthday morning in bed  - ALONE!!!
By lunchtime after some painbkillers and more sleep I felt loads better. Friends and family came over and it must have kept my mind off it. Once they had all gone at tea time I felt naff again.

Soooo - not the best birthday ever, but not all together awful. I got thoroughly spoilt!

Right - breakfast time for the girls of the house. Ciao for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - hope you're feeling better today. Poor you feeling ill on your birthday. I'm glad you managed to enjoy some of it, at least.
Your post about Lady H reacting badly to the arrival of your mum is really uncanny. W has been doing the same with dh for a week or two. He doesn't see much of dh in the week (goes out early, comes back late), but sometimes dh gets back just as I'm putting him to bed. He turns his mouth down, and then screams and screams _really_ loudly. The first time or two it was funny, and we just put it down to tiredness, but after it happened a few more times dh was getting really upset. However yesterday I left W with a very nervous dh for a couple of hours and that was fine, no crying at all, and it hasn't happened since. Don't know what it is all about. I thought they get very clingy with their mothers at around 7 months - perhaps they're both just very advanced. 
Yep, no sign of teeth here either. Someone told me that this goes on until 18 months. 
W slept until 5.30 today, then cried on and off until 6.30 (I was trying controlled crying) whereupon he went back to sleep for another hour. Not so bad....
Anyway, enough of the boring details of my life.....

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Annie,  sorry it's belated! Hope you're feeling much better now, sorry you were poorly on your bday.

Emma, I'm with you, I don't know what I'd do if I thought I saw you. I don't really know what you look like but I suppose with dogs and a baby you'd stand out a bit. I have NO idea what Polly looks like, so that presents no problem in that respect!!!

_*Starting*_ Xmas shopping, are you mad?! Mine is over half done. I'm madly knitting DP a sack for his presents this year as I didn't have time to do everyone one last year and he seemed the least bothered. I've got nearly all his presents too and I'm mighty proud of them!

Polly, I'm sending you loads of    today.

Hi Donna and Deedee, look forward to hearing from you.

House move - well I'm out of my house and into DPs. My possessions are scattered around the area in a selection of garages, sheds, conservatories and spare rooms.  Very stressful though and I have no idea where anything is. I'm really hoping it's very temporary. DPs shower doesn't work very well and nowhere near well enough for me to wash shampoo and conditioner out of my hair so I'm having to go to my parents on the way to work for a shower and hair wash. Their bathroom one isn't working either so I'm having to tiptoe through their bedroom to their ensuite while they try to sleep. 

No news whatsoever on our other exchange... Also awaiting news of my interview date and presentation topic for next week. I soooo just want all this uncertainty to be over.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope you are in your new home soon. An inadequate shower situation really gets the day off to a bad start, doesn't it. How does dp manage to wash his hair?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

DP has *very* short hair! I wouldn't allow him to walk around like with greasy hair, don't worry! 

Our solicitors are liaising over dates. I have everything crossed for a successful outcome today to remove some of the worry. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooh Claire, how exciting! Hope you did get some good news.

Speaking of which, I wonder how Polly and dh are getting on.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

Polly- Hope everything is going really well for you today. I shall do a good luck jig for you  

Claire - Great to hear that your move out went well at the weekend. Anymore news on the next move? I'm intrigued... what have you got your DP for Xmas? I have no idea where to start! 

Emma - Obviously you're right about the babies being advanced   18 months though -  I hope that's a joke      And people are asking me when I'm doing it again   When I get some BLOODY SLEEP! 
We have water babies again tomorrow which I'm looking forward to. MIL is coming to watch. Did you say you were looking into going?

Donna - I hope you haven't gone and had those babies  

Deedee - Love to you. Hope all is going well with ickle Hannah

Right - list of things I need to do whilst I'm logged and quickly before bathtime. I'll be back!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, Annie, I'm supposed to start on Friday, but I'm a bit scared. Sounds stupid, I know, as what harm can come to me in a few inches of water.  I didn't learn to swim until I was about 10, and I hated my lessons and the teacher, and used to dread going. I sort of learnt to swim, but even now I still couldn't manage more than a couple of widths.  When I went to secondary school we had a school pool and lessons every week, but I just made excuses to avoid it (af or athletes foot week after week ). So all in all swimming pools make me nervous. But that is exactly why it is so important that W goes from an early age so that he doesn't get these worries. He loves his bath so much that I hope he'll love swimming too.
My question is, what do you put on them? If you have the disposable swimming nappies (which we do) do you have to put a little costume on top too? 
What about things like armbands, floats etc? The lady at the leisure centre told me just to bring myself and W, but is she assuming we'll have lots of kit too? 

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Oo, I hate it when they do this orange thing! Anyway it looks like it is only for one day this year, given the outcry last year - or was it the year before?......

Anyway, we are back and it was great! They were pleased enough with DH's   8 million pre wash, 2 million post wash, so no worse or better than before. They froze it (another £200!) so that if the fresh sample isn't as good, we have a back up. But they also said that if it was no good at any point, they would be able to stick a needle in DH and get some  out (Poor DH!! owever, I think we are past that eventuality now,) and in any case they will do ICSI.

They also reckon that it is possible (according to laws of genetics) for me to have a brown eyed child, so that means that we might be going back in 4-5 months, as it will be easier for them to find a donor.

The nurse gave us loads of time, and went through all the issues, and then we saw the doc for an exam and to see how the catheter went in, so that he would have no surprises at the actual time. They give us half the eggs of the donor, as long as that means that we get at least 6, or all of them if it would mean we got fewer. But if we are second on the list, and the co-sharer gets them all, but then we would get the next donor's eggs first.

It's a tiny clinic, (I was expecting a huge hospital facility, for some reason), but it was nice and friendly. 

There were a number of contradictions with the treatment that we have already had: they thought that IUI had been a useless waste of time, we should have been doing IVF/ICSI instead. They also said that they would put back 2 embryos, and that if they both took there was no need for selective abortion of one, whereas my UK clinic practically made me sign in blood that if I had twins, I would have to lose one. ( just agreed with them to get on with it, but I was a bit shocked at that idea, and would have fought had push come to shove on that).

If we have any left over, we can freeze them for a second go, or a OMG!   sibling. 

I am aware that I am all over the place with this post, but I am just SO HAPPY!! 

We asked what DH could do to make his swimmers any better, but apart from not drinking spirits, and having no more than one glass of wine a day, there is nothing that the doc recommended. I just need to keep taking the folic acid, and then get a drug plan when the donor is found. It was funny though, as DH just couldn't hear that the doc was saying NO WHISKEY FROM NOW! He kept saying that it was fine, he would stop when I got my drug plan, I kept saying, no, from NOW, and the doc kept saying no, from NOW, and he just couldn't hear it  . We got there eventually. But on the other hand, we neither drank for 2 years, and have been drinking since March, and the count is the same. 

I'll come back later with personals. Right now I am just so HAPPY!!        

Love
P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow Polly - I'm sat here    , but they're tears of utter joy for you & DH. I am sooooo happy for you  . It's really amazing news.

You sound like you're on   and rightly so. 

So the vag team could have another set of twins on the way in a few months time then     

How exciting!

Oh Polly, well done  

Viva Espana!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly, what _wonderful_ news! I am so thrilled for you both. I hope you can get on with it all really soon.     

and possibly two babies.....wow! 

I feel so happy now. You've made my day. I can only begfin to imagine how you and dh must be feeling. 

Emma, xxx

p.s did you do all the talking in English or Spanish?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Emma and Annie for being so happy for us. I'd forgotten what it was like to have some good news!  

They have English nurses - who do most of the discussion, but the receptionist and Doctor Hugo speak excellent English.

Yes I am on  . I just don't want to be at work today!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Polly, how utterly fabulous for you, I'm so pleased that you've had some good news and area on  !      I hope things progress quickly, how very exciting.

I also have some good news.  After a hairy hour yesterday afternoon where a problem arose with DPs buyer ... we've exchanged on the new house!    Soooo relieved, finally something has gone right.  We're moving in a week on Thursday.  

Also have my interview date, next Wednesday and the presentation question to work on.  Luckily it's only a 15 min presentation infront of the panel but I really do hate them with a passion.  Never mind, not going to think about that today as it's a happy day.

Hope everyone else is well.  Off to arrange more house moving stuff!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - more good news. Fantastic! Perhaps being too distracted by moving etc will mean you don't have time to get too nervous about the interview and presentation. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Great news about the house, Claire. Suddenly it is all happening!

If it helps, (I may have said this before) being nervous in a presentation is not the worst thing, rather it's not knowing your subject, or having a poorly structured presentation, or mumbling. Nervousness is highly forgivable, the others aren't. Don't try to get too much into the presentation, say what you are going to say, say it and then tell them what you said. Use Powerpoint as a background, not as your notes.

I'm sure that you are much better at presentations than you give yourself credit for on here, but if you want any help, I'm here!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry haven;t had time to caych up yet so I have no idea what is going on. I will try to come back later for personnals.

Been in hospital for a week, came out yesterday.
went in cause of a possible liver problem but then Bp went up so was in being treated for mild pre-eclampcia! they kept threatening to induce me but it didn't come to that luckily as the hospital had no room in neonatal.
I am on lots of med's and Bp is stable but going back to hospital every mon,wed,fri for check ups and seeing concultant weekly every thurs, any change think they will inducuce me.
Had contractions on friday afternoon/evening which was scary but very exciting but it seems to have been a practice go! still waiting for babies to arrive but longer then are in me the better.

DH was worried about me being home alone, as pre-eclampcia is so unpredictable and can change quickly so I am staying at my mum and dads till the twins arrive. Mum also didn't think I would rest enough at home so I am here where she can keep an eye on me.

As I am at my mums (with internet connection) I will pop on when I can.

Hope you are all well.

Polly I think I have missed you but hope all goes well at clinic  

Back soon

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna! Great to hear from you. Sorry you were in hospital, but no doubt it was the best place and I hope your mum is really taking care of you! Does DH come and stay at night, or take you home? or are you glad to get a bed to yourself and the twins?

I have been and come back from the clinic, you can see above when you have time that it all went well - apart from every bl*&$y consultant always telling us that we have been doing the wrong thing!

Anyway, we are expecting to do the DE thing in about 4-5 months, with a 52-3% chance, and within that a 30% chance of twins. Imagine that!

Great to hear from you. Take loads of care and get everyone running round after you!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - lovely to hear from you. Poor you having to be in hospital for a week. Must have been a bit scary, and very boring indeed. Which hospital? Was it OK? From the number of visits you have to make it sounds like the hospital is now your second home.
I'm glad your mum is taking good care of you. Enjoy every minute of this rest, if you can.

It is so exciting to think that those little babies could be here any day now. Please try not to have them next Sunday or Monday though. My parents are staying so I won't be online much, and I'd hate to miss the news.  

Emma, xxxx

p.s. I *hate* this orange thing.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning from a very sleepy Annie    

I think I got a maximum of 1 hours sleep last night and that was spread into 10 minute chunks from 8pm - 8am. I felt better after a 25 hour labour compared to this morning. I have nooooo idea what is wrong with my child. "They" keep suggesting teething but I ain't seeing any white things in that mouth when it's wide open and sending the most evil sound out of it. I am full of a cold yet again and haven't had a decent sleep in around 2 weeks now. I look and feel really crap  
Lady H has bags under her eyes that would send Louis Vuitton running for cover. I actually think she's in some sort of delrium. She thinks Matthew Wright from " The Wright Stuff" is talking to her and is laughing at the t.v  

Anyhoo - enough of my woes. A year ago I would have given my own teeth to be doing this.


Donna - Such a relief to hear from you. I was getting really worried and rightly so by the sounds of things. You poor love. I think it's a really good idea for you to be at your Mum's right now. I can't believe how close you are to the big day. You have got to take it easy.

Claire - Hoorah! the houses are all sorted    . That's one thing down, only the job to get now and we know you're going to sail through that one. 

Emma - With Water Babies they insist that you follow this double nappy thing. So you have to out on a swimming nappy. you can buy those in Boots, called Little Swimmers. Then they ask you to buy one of their Happy Nappies to put over the top of that. Then you need a wetsuit to keep them warm enough for the half hour lesson. It sounds alot, and it is! But it's really worth it. 
You've nothing to be worried about. You're only in water up to your waist and essentially just bop around for most of the time. Dunking them under is the best part - their reactions are priceless. The instructor does it for the first couple of sessions though so you can get used to seeing it happen. The babies love it!!!

Right - off to clean a pooey nappy, do some research on teething, wait for some chap to come and fix me fridge, then eat lots and lots of chocolate and pray bedtime comes around quickly!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - poor you. Will you get a chance to catch up today? Can you outsource her for an hour or two and get some sleep?

Swimming sounds really complicated!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor you.  Surely she'll have to sleep at some point? I'd keep poking her awake today in the hope that she is so exhausted that she sleeps properly tonight.
We're suffering here with it too, but nowhere near as bad (so far). W had a major screaming fit for this morning for a _very _ long 20 minutes, and is just grumpy. No teeth either here.
Have you tried the Ashton & Parson powders - really old-fashioned things that seem to clam them down a little? Are you giving her ladyship anything at night - Calpol, Medised - to help her (and you) sleep?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all (just)

Polly, thanks for the presentation advice, will follow your recommendations!  All I've done so far is download our new brand presentation template and read the 'brand guidelines' about aligning the heading with the bottom of the logo and other such rubbish. 

Donna, great to hear from you and gosh I hadn't realised you were so far along!!  Hope you're resting !

Annie, sorry about the sleep deprivation I hope you get a chance for some shut eye asap!

Emma, good luck with the swimming.  If it helps at all, I didn't pass my basic swimming test until I was 11.  It was the last chance for me to pass before going to high school and all I had to do was swim a width and jump in the pool.  I only managed the latter by holding a teachers hand  and the width seemed to stretch ahead forever, but I forced myself to learn to swim properly and got up to about 40 lengths a few years ago and really it wasn't anything like I feared and I'm sure you'll find that this will be fine too.

Hi Deedee, hope you and Hannah are well.

The house stuff is all very exciting.  I've been arranging installations and setting up/cancelling things.  My email server is down at work and I've missed an urgent request from the solicitor yesterday and only just sorted it today when I found out so hoping it hasn't done too much in terms of delays.  

Anyway, must ring DP for an update.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - was last night any better?

Claire - house stuff sounds very exciting. Are you going to change much at the new house?

Deedee - how is it all going? Any more trips out alone with Hannah 2?

Donna - how are you? 

Polly - still on  ?

I'm off to mother and toddler group this morning, then hoping to do some major cleaning this afternoon 9my parents are coming at the weekend). exciting stuff!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Yesterday was a rather long day. Missie Hannah was so poorly and exhausted after the antics the night before. Emma - I sure did poke her awake all day   and I'm pleased to report she slept alot better last night. She went to bed at 6.30pm ( ) and slept through to 2am. From then on I had to get up a couple of times but no screaming! 

I took her to the Dr's yesterday and he confirmed it didn't seem to be teething, but a nasty cold.

I'm so glad she's much better today as we're all off to Newquay in the morning for a long weekend away!

Claire - I'm really excited for you. Almost time for the move into your new home with DP. Any decorating plans yet?!?

Emma - How's Will today?

Polly - Did you ever sort out some new employees? How's DH's job going?

Donna - Take it you're being a good girl and resting  

Deedee - Hope all is well with you x

Right - off to start packing!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma how was swimming? I love swimming going to be hard for me to take 2 though  

Annie hope Hannah gets better soon did the doc gice are any medicine? hope you have a lovely weekend away, is it just you had DH? (with hannah of course)

Claire how fab about the house! hope your presentation goes well.   

Deedee how are you? from what I have read you are doind fantastic and coping so well, although you may not feel like it reight now.

Polly I am still dancing about, that is so fantastic. so is it all go in 4 months then? am I right in thinking they will use the frozen sample if DH's isn't better on the day? although the frozen sample is great so I guess that takes some pressure off him on the day.
you must be so thrilled and rightly so. I am so excited for you.
And twins, can you inagine   that would be amazing  

I am getting loads of rest at my mum's, all meals cooked and washing and ironing done its great - don't think I will want to go home.  
BP was raised a little at check up yesterday byt they weren't too concerned as I am seeing the again later today so will see what happens then.

Emma I have your mobile but you dodn't use it do you? I need someone to contact when babies arrive which could be anyday now with my bp the way it is

hopefully speak soon

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I'll keep it switched on from now on if you want to text or phone with baby news. I'll PM you to check you've got the right number.  I'm so excited - its all so close now.

I'm not sure about swimming now (it is tomorrow am). I was talking to people this morning who reckon it is near impossible to attempt this on your own (the changing room part of proceedings mainly), and suggest I go with someone else. Another mother offered to come with me in a few weeks time so that we can each look after one another's babies whilst getting changed, dried etc, so i might wait. Her little one sleeps at the time of the class at the moment though. Don't know what to do. 

Annie - glad last night was a bit better. We had a good night, thank goodness, but W came over all tired and emotional at  mother and toddler group so we made a hasty exit.  I'm sure he is grumpier than other people's babies. 

Got to go, he's waking up,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Water Babies honestly isn't that bad. It's really good fun. The changing part of it is a bit of a challenge but not impossible - otherwise I assure you I wouldn't be going. Now, here's how I manage it. See if this is of any help to you:

I put my costume on underneath my clothes before we go to class. Much quicker to change just the baby and not yourself aswell. They advise you to take a changing mat or similar with you. I usually pop Hannah onto hers infront of my feet while I undress and get her things out. Then with her on her mat, I get her ready.
I bought Hannah a towelling robe so after class I take off her wetsuit and happy nappy and then pop her in the travel cot they provide to dry off and chill while I get dressed. Once I'm done, out she comes and back onto the changing mat to get dressed. 
And that is literally it. It really isn't as complicated as has been out to you. I promise.

Donna - Really good to hear from you. Glad to hear you're being looked after well. I can't believe the boys are going to be here soon. How exciting! Are you going back to your Mums for a while after they're born or straight home? How long has DH got at home with you?
We're going away with one of my best friends, her hubbie and Hannah's boyfriend   He's her toyboy - 10 weeks younger than her  
DON'T HAVE THE TWINS THIS WEEKEND!   Or i'll miss out on all the fun!

Claire - Hope you've had a good day. Expect you've been busy planning either the house move or presentation!

Oooh, nearly Noel time. Ciao for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I feel such a bad mother this evening. W has been screaming for most of the afternoon (and it is a very piercing scream) because of his teeth. I know he can't help it, but I really was beginning to lose patience with him and fighting to hold back the tears. I didn't seem to be able to do anything or put him anywhere that would console him. I love him to bits, but I was so pleased to get him into bed tonight (lets hope he stays there). 

Annie - still in two minds about swimming tomorrow, especially if W is as grumpy as he was today. Might chicken out until next week. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend away. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - poor you and W.   I hope you had a better night. 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma, what have you decided re the swimming? If you do decide to go I'm sure it will be fine.

Donna, any more news?

Polly, how are you? What's happening with work?

Annie, how is your DH now about his job thing? Hope I haven't missed you - have a fantastic weekend away!!!

Decided to have the day off yesterday to say goodbye to my little house, do the electricity readings, hand over the keys ... and disinfect DPs house so I can live there _comfortably_ for the next week. Yuk!

Was strange when I drove past last night to see the lights on and someone's orange curtains up - I even thought to myself "but I don't like orange!!!" and think I need to accept it's not my house anymore... 

Yes we do need to redo the carpets and the kitchen quite urgently. I just hope I have a job or we won't be doing anything of the sort. 

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I'm shopping Saturday and packing DPs house Sunday. Not hugely exciting. Oh, and panicking about my interview!!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I'm feeling much more   today. Don't know what came over me yesterday. Master W, bless his cotton socks, went and slept through from 7.15pm until 7.30am - all time record.  By the time I'd fed him and me, walked the dogs etc, swimming today was no longer a possibility. I'm going to phone them up and ask if it is feasible for one person to go alone and, if so, I'll brave it next week.

Claire - it is hard to let go of a house isn't it. Whenever I'm over in St Albans I can't resist making a detour to check out my old house (even though I was glad to leave), and it is in a shocking state now - my lovely front garden looks awful now.  Can't say orange curtains would be my first choice.....

Donna - any baby news?

Polly, Deedee - hope you're OK.

I have 1001 things to do today and tomorrow before my parents get here. Didn't get anywhere with it yesterday.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Having a very boring afternoon working on this blasted presentation, I'm going to go home in 2 hours and want to have done something worthwhile on it at least!  

Some good news today, I'd applied for an external job too just incase it goes pear shaped here and have found out I have an interview in a week and a half's time.    There's another presentation though!  

Oh, and the solicitor has emailed the outstanding balance and it's £3k more than I thought it would be!    I've asked for his breakdown but I suspect I just miscalculated the mortgage balances at redemption.  

Noone seems to be around much today, I'll check back later if I can.  Have a good weekend one and all!

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Annie hope you have a nice weekend away.

Claire good on you for applying externally I hope you get that one because you have been treated really unfairly I think where you are now.
I hope solicitor has made a mistake 3k over is alot.

Emma   go swimming it really is fun. I used to go with the children when I nannied and it was great fun. changing not a problem either. after we finished swimming I would get him changed first then but him in the pushchair/car seat with a drink or something to nibble then get myself dressed. your probably find that W, will sleep after.

Polly I am still dancing for you        

Check up yesterday was fine BP down but had protein in unrine. Consultant said his aim is to get me to 36wks (I am 34+4 today because they go on last AF not when I was basted)
If I can go further then thats great he said!
When I was seen today BP was still ok and I had no protein which is good. Boys are still very happy and produce lovely traces when I am on the CCG machine. I was having contractions though apparently but as I couldn't feel them they weren't bothered.
back to hospital monday  don't like keep trecking there and back but its for the best.

Deedee how are you and Hannah?

Thanks Emma have your number so I will be able to let you all know when the little ones make an appearence 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I take it everyone is busy this weekend, Annie is away and Emma has MIL to stay.
Claire I hope you are having a nice weekend.
Polly what are you up to?
Deedee hope you are ok?

I feel the size of a house or maybe a block of flats 
got letter from hospital yesterday they want another urine sample for testing as may have urine infection  
Not long to go now which is exciting and scary, being really looked after at my mum's but still feeling tired and uncomfortable.

Antenatal classes start on tuesday night.

Talk soon

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna-  got to be quick, I'm supposed to be cleaning the house (dh has taken W for a walk to gibve me some peace).
I got dh to teach me how to text today.  I now definitely know how to send and recieve texts now. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Back again.

Donna - I'm glad you're getting a chance to rest. I can't begin to imagine how uncomfortable it must be with 2 babies; one seemed bad enough. Are you having to go to the loo every 2 minutes?

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.

W has been really grumpy with teething today, but _still _ no sign of teeth. I haven't been able to get anything done today. My parents arrive tomorrow and the house is in such a state, but I can't even be bothered to deal with it now that he is in bed. I'm just too tired.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry Emma I got it wrong thought it was MIL coming to stay but its your parents   how is your realtionship with them now? has it improved since Will has arrived.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend  

Just haD a lovely roast but feel very uncomforatble now and boys are jumping and kicking me about   off for a lay down I think which usually means I fall asleep  

Getting very scared and anxious about the birth and how I will cope in the early days WITH 2!!!!!  

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Donna - you'll be fine with 2, I'm sure. At least you know one end of a baby from another, and know what you're doing.  Are you planning to breastfeed? It'll be so nice for your boys to have each other for company, and they'll always have someone to play with.
I'm getting on so much better with my parents no that W is here. It really gave us all a fresh start. they were very suportive when I was struggling in the first few weeks.

Got to go, back tomorrow,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna you always sound like the Expert of all Experts  when talking about childcare so I'm sure you'll cope brilliantly with two!  

Annie, hope your weekend away was good?

Morning Emma, Deedee, Polly!

I'm madly working on my presentation for the interview on Weds and doing some interview preparation.  It is sooooo boring!  I also feel really annoyed that I'm going through all this stress for something I had in the first place.  I think a few people around me are going for promotions or a new direction but I just want what I had before!  

Anyway, trying to get it done so I can spend some time thinking about the Big Day on Thursday!  Still waiting for the solicitor to come back to me with full details of the outstanding balance though, I want to see where this extra £3k comes from!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Quiet on here today  

Annie -  how was your weekend away?

Emma -  how long are your parents staying for? are they spoiling Will?

Claire - easier said than done but try not to get to stressed about the resentation and interview, easy for me to say I know. I really hope you get the external job then you can tell them where to shove there presentation  
will house things move along quickly now? I know nothing about selling and buying houses  

Polly and Deedee - Hi how are you?

It's noce to know you all think I am a child/baby expert but I really think I am far from that. Other peoples children are far easier to cope with than your own and I have been able to give them back come 6pm and have my evenings and weekends to myself. Dont think social services would be happy if I put the twins away in draw at 6pm  
seriously I think I will struggle in the first few months like everyone else. DH is hopefully taking 2 weeks off when twins arrive and I'll have my mum and SIL's to help. I am hoping to breastfeed but will see how it goes, may mix feed but some things I have read say that babies will get more used to formula and wean themselves off breast milk. Will just have to go with the flow and find whats best for us all once they are born.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

I've only got a few minutes, so might have to be breif. As you can imagine, there's lots to do after returning from Newquay!

We had such a lovely time. We stayed at the Headland Hotel, which is where Roald Dahl's "The Witches" was filmed. It did look a bit scary but luckily we stayed in their cottages within the grounds. It was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice. It was nicer than my house, even after all the work done on it. I did not want to come home today. It was just idyllic. Our cottage had a lounge on the second floor with bay windows giving us a stunning view over Fistral Beach. We spent our days having cream teas, watching the surfers and wandering around town. All 4 of us adults were in bed shortly after the babies  

However!!!!.... Lady H has taken to waking every 1-3 hours through the night. As she still wakes with a snotty nose I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and put it down to being a bit poorly. I am just a smidgy bit concerned that she has got into a bad habit of waking and I have noooo idea what to do if that is the case. At least in Newquay she was in her room so all I had to do was reach over and give her a dummy. Now I'll have to pad down the cold hallway 10 times a flippin night   It's doing me in!

Anyhoo - back to reality. Mucho washing, cleaning and preparing for Water Babies tomorrow.

Emma - Hope you had a nice weekend with the parents. How's Will doing?

Donna - Great to hear that you're still with us   I had a horrible thought that those boys of yours would make an arrival over the weekend. They did me proud though and waited for me to get back. I totally envy you being able to have a snooze after Sunday roast. Those were the days my friend... hmm anyway. Keep relaxing!

Polly - Been up to anything exciting the weekend?

Deedee - Are you alright?

Claire - You must be feeling a bit nervous about the presentation. I don't blame you for feeling cross about having to do it for a job you already had. I'd feel the same. Would you be really interested in the external job if you were offered it?

Right - times up. Cinderella must return to the kitchen sink - or dishwasher! 

TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - glad you had a lovely time in Newquay. Did you do any surfing yourself?  Lovely to have you back with us.  Have you tried any controlled crying with Lady H? I suppose that muight be a bit mean if she is ill, but might be owrth considering if her waking antics continue

Donna - it is OK with me to have the babies anytime now. 

Claire - in case I don't get on tomorrow, I hope you interview/presentation goes well.   

Polly, Deedee - hope you're both well.

Nothing much going on here. My parents go back tomorrow. W is still teething and still has no teeth. he's waking a lot in the latter stages of the night, but nothing so much as Lady H, thank goodness. Trouble is I can't sleep because I'm just waiting for him to wake up all the time. 

I've drunk too much this evening, and feel a bit  . Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Humph! - got my stroppy pants on this morning and am having a diva moment with DH. Since the day I bought my pram I have totally regretted getting the one I did and wish I'd gone for my other choice. I really really really really want to buy the other one and DH won't let me.

O.K, O.K - I know it's absolutely ridiculous to buy another pram 6 months in, there's absoutely nothing wrong with the one I've got. 

BUT I WANT IT!  


Emma - Another friend suggested controlled crying aswell and I was, and still am a believer in it. I just can't bring myself to do it     I still have a feeling she's a bit snuffly so want to give her the benefit of the doubt for a bit longer  

Oooh dash, she's off on one. Got to go. Be back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I wrote a long post earlier and then lost it. 

Claire - I hope your preparations for tomorrow are going well. Are things still on track with the house? Did you account for the extra 3K?

Donna - hope you and the boys are OK. Were you at the hospital today?

Annie - what sort of pram did you get? Which one do you want instead?   

Deedee, Polly - hope you're both well. 

I went to my local mother and toddler group today, and it was much better this time. My parents have gone home. It was nice to see them, but I'm enjoying having my house back to myself. Off to the docs this arvo for yet more vaccinations (for W not me). 

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

No Emma not at hospital today, tuesday is the only week day I am not at the hospital   it is a drag but will be worth it in the end. begining to think that I will be going all the way to 38wks, which is only another 2 and a half weeks but still anytime now would be good!

I have my first antenatal class tonight, I know they are largely useless but still want to go its all part of it isn't it. DH can't come tonight though so going alone 

Claire hope presentation is going well, it is very unfair you have to do it in the first place but I am sure you will knock um dead.

Annie your weekend sounds lovely, I could do with a weekend away right now (oh if i feel like that now what will I be saying in a few months  )
I hope Hannah's slepping is because of her cold, she has been so good up till now so I am sure it will sort its self out - not much comfort to you right now though.

Polly you've been quiet everything ok? have you heard anymore form clinic or do they contact you when they have found a doner?

Deedee I hope you are ok?

I am getting excitied about the pending birth but also very scared. did any of you feel like this? I have moments when I question if I really want children (which of course i do) sheer panic sets in  
Is it normal to feel so anxious? I am also worried I will suffer from post natal depression! I know I am being silly but these thoughts just pop into my head some days.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna,

Yep, I was terrified, especially as it all got close. I'm sure everyone feels that way at some point. I'm sure you'll have moments afterwards too where you think 'what on earth have i done'. As for postnatal depression, I was really worried about that too (I'd had a brief spell on anti-depressants when I was at uni) and worried I might be susceptible to it. There were times afterwards (up until about 6/7 weeks) when I seriously thought I did have it, but I think it was just sheer exhaustion getting to me. I even had a day last week when i was so down that I thought I might be getting it late, but it was just lack of sleep and a bad day.  Try not to wory about that though. There's nothing you can do beforehand that will reduce the chances. You just have to go with the flow and see what happens. 

Got to go, W is bawling,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sorry I've not been very receptive lately, a bit stressed.  

Donna, I am logging on every day with bated breath to see if there is any news.............  How exciting that they're nearly here!

Annie, your weekend sounds superb (as ever).  Hope Hannah is more settled tonight.

Emma, any sign of W's teeth yet?!

Polly, Deedee, hope you're both well.

I've found the £3k, it was because the mortgage lender had applied an early repayment charge and the solicitor hadn't cancelled it off.  Phew!  Money has been sent to the solicitor by electronic wotsit today ready for Thursday.

Presentation is nearly ready as it interview prep.  Just want it to all be over now so I can be excited about the house and have a few drinks!  (make that a few dozen).

Anyway, better crack on and get it finished before hometime today so I can relax and chill out a bit tonight.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Donna - still there, eh? I'm sure that you will be fine - you sound like you have lots of family support, which has got to help with twins! Don't worry about being depressed, I'm sure you will be fine, despite the exhaustion!

Claire, best of luck with the interview and presentation. I'm sure you will wipe the floor with them!

I've driven all over the place for meetings, so I am knackered this evening - I should go back into the office and finish some work, but I can't be bothered now, so I'll jsut have to get stressed about it tomorrow!

Emma, Annie, Deedee, Hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Not much been happening today. Went to Water Babies and that was fun as always. Then did a bit of shopping before heading home for the day. Hannah is now in bed and I'm searching the net for possible new careers for DH. It's soooo hard, it's driving me bonkers. Starting all over again is not that easy!

Emma - I narrowed it down to the Mamas & Papas pramette or the Bugaboo and eventually went for the pramette. Now wishing I got the Bugaboo  
How did Will get on with his jabs?

Donna - Your anxieties are perfectly normal. It's really overwhelming this pregnancy/birth/parenthood stuff and absolutely terrifying towards the end. You desperately want everything to be alright and torture yourself about being a good Mum. Like Emma said, you will have moments where you think "what the hell have I done?!?" Just remember it's all normal and is not post natal depression!!! It's all going to be fine.

Polly - I don't blame you for not bothering to go back into the office. Hope you're sat with your feet up and relaxing nicely before starting over tomorrow.

Claire -  I want to wish you a huge GOOD LUCK!!!! for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and sending good luck vibes to you. I'm absolutely confident you'll knock their socks off!

Deedee - Hope all is well with you x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Annie - I do like many of the features of the Bugaboo, particularly the fact that you can have the child facing you, but I decided against one. Apart from the expense, round these parts every second pushchair is a Bugaboo and they are known locally as the chav charriot.  I've got a Jane Slalom and i love it, but I don't like talking to the top of W's head, although I do it anyway.  I thought the Mamas and Papas ones looked good.
On a related theme, have you decided what car seat to get Lady H next? W has almost outgrown his pushchair one so I need to get one pretty sharpish. I don't know anything about them at all, but I do know that I don't have Isofix.

Claire -        for tomorrow. I'm sure you'll knock 'em dead (not literally, that would be very bad.....)

Polly - hope you managed to get some time to yourself this evening.

Deedee - how are you getting on now?

Donna - hello again! 

W's injections were fine. He seemed to have lost his appetite a bit this evening though. I hope he ate enough to get him through the night. 

Sweet dreams one and all,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Lady H has just woken already. Signs of a naff night again tonight


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Annie - how was your night in the end? When Lady H wakes is she wanting milk or just cuddles and attention? If it is milk, I wonder if it would be possible to stuff more proper food into her at tea time to see her through the night. I guess you've thought of that already. I've been wracking my brains trying to work out what could be causing her to wake so much. She was a really good sleeper before, wasn't she?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - She was a fabulous sleeper   Last night it was 10, 11, 2, 4, 5 & 6. 

I have really had enough. She had an extra layer on last night so I know it's not the cold now. She's not waking for food. If we plod along and put her dummy in she goes straight back to sleep so it would seem it's all a comfort thing.

Thus leaving me with one choice as far as I can see - controlled crying and taking the dummy away. Ugh! - I was hoping it was just a phase but I'm now wondering if whilst she was poorly she's reliased that if she cries one of us will go and give her a dummy. Is she clever enough now to be playing me!?!?! 

DH has got a week off work coming up soon. If she hasn't snapped out of it by then, then we're going to go for it. At least we'll both be home and can tag team through the night and take sleep shifts!!

The things we have to go through


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I think controlled crying is called for. Why not bite the bullet and start tonight. That's what you told me to do with dropping W's night-time dream feed, and you were right.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Donna, any sign of those twins?  I bet I'm going to miss it, I'm offline after today until Tuesday next week!

Annie, sorry to hear about Lady H's sleeping issues.  I really hope it sorts itself out soon.  Sorry I can't offer any advice I have no clue about such things... 

Emma, glad W's injections went well.  

Polly, how's things with you?

Deedee, hope Hannah 2 is behaving herself for you!

Phew, well it's all over.  Just need to wait until Tuesday for an outcome.  Presentation went well and I could answer the questions, and I did well on the job I want in terms of the additional questions I think, but I did disagree with the Marketing Director twice  which I don't think was a very smart move and I also was a bit spaced out at the end.  As for the job I don't want, I didn't do well at that at all.  Anyway, it's over.  I'm going to concentrate on the external interviews presentation this afternoon.

I'll try and come on here again later today, but if not, I'll be back online on Tuesday.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh Emma -  I've been chatting it over with friends today, searched the net and they all seem to be saying go with the controlled crying. Some are saying it can take 2 nights, some say up to a week. Well I'm all up for giving it a go, just not when I'm on my own for the next few days. DH has got a week off soon so I'm tempted to wait until then so we can take it in turns with sleepless nights.I have a feeling my girl will fight me to the death on this so I can't go solo!Not putting it of ..... honest  

Claire - Well done you!!!! Really pleased everything went as well as it could today. You did your very best and that'll be all you need to sail through this. I'm going to be on the edge of my seat until Tuesday now!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie.  I'm not quite so convinced on the sailing through part, I keep remembering stupid things I said, but anyway this whole process is stupid.  I think I need a bit of luck thrown in.  Anyway, really must go home and finish packing DPs house .

Hope you all have good rest of weeks and weekends.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - I didn't mean to sound bossy about the controled crying. You do it when you're good and ready.  It is great that your dh is going to help you with it. Mine is hopeless. He genuinely doesn't hear W when he wakes up (wish I could sleep that soundly), or so he says..... 
People I've talked to who've done it say it takes up to 3 nights, but all say it works. I've done it, but only on odd nights here and there, not over a period of time, and I do it when W wakes up too early for my liking in the morning. One lady I know found that her child not only started sleeping well at night, but also started to take long naps in the day too. 

Claire - sorry I missed you. I'm sure you did really well. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Polly - has today been any less hectic?

Donna - how are you today? still pregnant?

Deedee - hope to hear how you're getting on soon.

I've had a pleasant but dull sort of day - ironing, endless laundry, shopping and cooking.

Got to go and cook yet more food,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - You weren't being bossy   I've taken the bull by the horns and given it a go. I'm still shaking   She went down without her dummy which isn't entirely unusual at 7pm. She then woke up about 45 minutes ago. I let her cry for 5 minutes and I have to say that was the worse thing I have ever done. I always used to watch people on the t.v do it and wonder why Mum's would find it so distressing - now I know! It breaks your heart.
Well she settled down after 8 minutes and is still asleep. She sounds really snuffly though so now I feel v.guilty. Don't think I did it right because I stayed in the room with her. I didn't pick her up, just stood next to her cot. 
Hopefully a step in the right direction though


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - how did the rest of the night go? I don't think there is a 'right' or 'wrong' way of doing it, just whatever works for you. I'm told that the important thing is not to pick them up or rock them back to sleep. Just try and do things in small stages - leave it a little bit longer before you go in to her, and leave the room a little bit sooner each time. In the long run you are doing the right thing for her and you. She needs to learn how to settle herself and get herself back to sleep when she stirs. It does go against all your instincts though not to pick them up when they're crying, I know.
You are doing the right thing though, and it will all sort itself out soon, I'm sure. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Mother and toddler group this morning for me. Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry this will be a bit of a me post.

I am going in to be induced on monday night   I am so excited and so scared.

Had a scan today and twins are very sqaushed up and the blood flow to twin2 is being effected although he is growing fine so its nothing to worry about but add that to the pre-eclampcia they think it best to deliver. I am 36wks on momday and estimated weighst are T1 5lb 3oz T2 4lb 6oz so consultant thinks that hopefully threy wont need scbu.

T2 is breech again but as T1 is head down still going for natural delivery, they have advised me to consider an epidural because they may have to turn t2 once t1 is born which can be painfull.

It sounds like labour conld be more painfull to because it will just start all of a sudden instead of the gradual build up you get with a natural labour, I guess it isn't actually anymore painfull but just appears that way.

I can't belive that this time next week I will be a mum!

They've said it can take 24-48 hours.

Still in shock, can't belive I am actually going to have my babies!

I'll try and come back on over the weekend, sorry for lack of personnals

dONNA XX


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - how exciting! I can't wait! If you have any questions at all about induction, feel free to ask. Is your hospital bag packed yet? How is dh feeling? Make sure you spend these last few days resting and pampering yourself whilst you still can.


Annie - hope you are OK. 

Deedee, Polly, Claire - hello!

I've been feeling a bit down today. I took W to the mother and toddler group this morning, but had to leave after half an hour as he was screaming so much. He wasn't hungry, thirsty, damp, but just didn't like it. I think he finds it too noisy.  We keep having to leave things early because he makes a scene. I'm really worried that he is going to grow up to be anti-social and never make or have any friends and never be invited to anything.  We're supposed to be going to a kiddies party on Saturday and I'm not sure if we should. I feel like I shouldn't take him  anywhere, to be honest, but I'd go stir crazy stuck at home all day. I have always been rather shy and I desperately don't want him to be the same, but I'm worried that he's already heading that way. I don't know if its something I'm doing wrong, or its genetic or what. Some other mothers try to be encouraging and say things like 'your own children always seem worse than everyone else's', but I'm well aware that he's the grumpiest at everything we go to. Other babies just seem to sit placidly whilst their parents chatter away, and he doesn't.  He has grumpy moments at home, but nothing on the scale of his performances out and about.

Anyway, enough about me.....

Going to go and eat now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Sorry, I forgot to say I was going on yet another Spa day today   Had a lovely day of pampering which was very much needed after last night   I caved in with the controlled crying at midnight. She screamed solidly for 45 minutes and I could take it no more and gave her the dummy. Big naughty me I know  . 

Anyhoo ....

Donna - Holy Moly!!!! MONDAY     I cannot believe the twinnies are coming! I am sooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear all about it. Try and keep Emma up to date so we can hear how it's all going! I wish you and DH all the best for the big day. Enjoy your last weekend of freedom 


Emma - You poor lovie  . There's nothing wrong with Will and no, the episodes now do not mean he is going to have any issues making friends later. Hannah went through a phase of screaming the place down if anyone said hello to her and it really is most definitely just a "phase". My friend has a little chap who is a huge ball of energy and she used to hate coming along to baby massage because he never wanted to sit still, cried, and had a general meltdown. You have to just perservere with it though. Primarily for your sanity! - you need the support and to get out of the house like you said. OK, it feels uncomfortable but I promise you, that it's only you that's noticing Will. My friend felt the same and got anxious about taking her chap places but it was worth it in the long run! 
What happens when you get there? Do you sit with him? Put him down to play? 
I'm sure we can bash this out without you having to become a recluse!

Right - ironing beckons. 

ciao for now! xxxx

P.S - GOOD LUCK DONNA!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - I'm getting so excited about   and , it feels like Christmas. I woke up and thought only 3 days until things start happening. 

Annie - spa day sounds lovely - just what you needed. Don't beat yourself up about the controlled crying. Could you still use the dummy whilst doing it, at least to start with? If it helps her to settle, then I don't see the harm. I'm thinking that when she starts crying you could go in, calmly put the dummy back and walk out. The next time wait 5 minutes and do the same, then 10 minutes and so on. Is she waking because the dummy falls out? if so, you could remove it 5 minutes or so after she has fallen asleep? or is she pulling it out and then starting to cry for you?

Thanks for the kind words about W. It is still bothering me, and dh doesn't really understand (although he always hurries home the moment w starts crying ). What happens is that we get somewhere, usually early on (because I cannot be late for anything ), and he is fine - smiles at people, giggles etc. I usually put him down on the floor by me with a toy or two to play with. As more people start to arrive and the noise builds up he'll just start crying. I pick him up, give him a few cuddles, but I can't stop the crying (even resorting to silly faces, or things I'll say at home to comfort him). We've tried leaving the room for a minute or two, and he'll calm down, but then he starts up the moment we go back in). I feel so aware of everyone staring, and they must think I'm so hopeless at this mothering lark.  
This happened the first time we went to the m&t group, and I thought we'd build up each week and stay a little longer, but we're actually leaving earlier each week.
How did your friend deal with it? Should I subject him to noise every day to get him used to it? or should I stop going to everything for a few weeks and hope it passes? I thought maybe I should abandon the local groups, where I'd like to keep going in the long term, and go to some further afield for a while, where he can scream and get acclimatised to noise without me having to live with the consequences. The mothers I meet at the local groups are ones I'm going to be seeing for years to come at the school gates etc, so don't want them all to hate me and see W as a problem child.

Sorry to ramble on....

Got to go, W is waking,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Donna - Still thinking about you and sending you lots of love for Monday! I still can't believe the vag team is about to have yet another addition, sorry - additionS   Who would have ever have thought it   Just over a year ago you, me and Emma were all sat here thinking it would never happen. Goes to show! 

Emma - On the Hannah saga - she slept really well last night. Only woke at 1am and was instantly gone again with dummy. She doesn't wake when her dummy falls out. She just seems to need it sometimes to send her off, but not always. She's gone down without it tonight with no fuss. Usually once she's closed her eyes the dummy falls out and that's when you know she's really away with the fairies!

I can understand why Will's upset at group is geting to you and causing you to worry, but I honestly think it'll pass in time. I saw my friend today at a Mother & Toddler group (funnily enough) and was chatting about when we first started going, how her little mans crying made her feel. It seems that she felt the same way as you in the beginning and wanted to stop coming to baby massage at one point but she said that she knew she had to persevere with it for the long term. This little group is luckily a really lovely group of ladies and we still meet on Fridays even though the class has finished. I think she felt very supported by the ladies and comfortable enough with them to bring him along regardless of how he was that day. He still has moments of upset  - but honestly, what baby doesn't! 

At some point over the last 3 -4 months we've been meeting up, each and every child has had an episode of some description. Even today Hannah was really grizzly until she took a nap and the same with most of them come to think of it. I promise you each of us was stood rocking, cooing, giving dummies, pacing the floor, rolling our eyes and apologising for the noise. Don't ever think you're on your own Emma because every Mum has these moments where they feel like their child is the only one screaming the place down.

Don't change anything, don't stop going and most of all - don't worry. Keep going because you need the adult company and conversation. Don't let him get you all flustered because he'll be able to sense it. Just try and stay calm and work through all the things you have been doing to try and settle him. How about offering him something to take his mind of it - a snack maybe? 

I'm going to guess (and I mean guess because I am far from an expert on these matters) that it's similar to the controlled crying thing and going through the pain to get to the end result! It's really tough, pushes all our buttons and tests our nerves to their limit.Just finding that one thing to settle him and take his mind off his suroundings might be an idea? What do you think?

Sorry - I've rambled and probably stated all the obvious and been of no help at all   You could always have a chat with your H.V?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - on the contrary, you've been a great help, honestly.  I've tried distracting him with food or a drink of water but that seems to upset him even more. I know you're right about persevering, but it is so hard. I guess the difference is that in both groups I go to he is one of the youngest, and the other young babies are all 2nd babies, and the mothers have all known each other for ages. I feel a bit of an outsider even though everyone is politely friendly, and i feel like they want want to get to know me because I/we're a nuisance.
I was thinking about it, and wondering if I should use a dummy in these situations. I tend not to use them out and about (except to avert a screaming fit at the supermarket checkout), because I feel a bit embarrassed doing so, to be honest. It would calm him down, but there are no other babies using them at either group, and I feel like everone would think I was a terrible mother for using one. I know, I spend far too much time worrying about what everyone else thinks. 

Great news that Lady H slept so well last night. i hope its the same again tonight.

Donna - hope we get to hear from you before Monday. How nervous are you now? How are you spending your last weekend of freedom?

Polly, Deedee, Claire - hello.

Hope everone has a lovely weekend,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Feel like i should be doing something this weekend but DH wont let me do a thing he says I need to rest! if only I could store energy and sleep up in a bag somewhere to use over the next few weeks. lol

I have moments of feeling really excited then nervous and at times it doesn't feel real at all. I have seen them on a scan and can feel them move but it doesn't feel real that I have 2 babies inside me, so really can't get my head round the fact they are coming out!
I think I am only nervous about the pain but I consultant as advised me to have an epidural- something that I wanted to avoid if I could but he thinks I should have one as t2 is breech and if they try to turn him it can be very painfull.

Emma, how long did your induction take? how many lots of gel did you need?

Annie glad hannah seems better I hope it lasts and she was just going through a phase which wasn't helped by her cold.

Emma, I agree with everything annie has said please don't stop taking Will to things he will get better. not taking him will do more harm than good i think.

Hello polly, claire, Deedee.

I'll try and come back on before I go in on monday if not I'll speak to you all on the other side when I'm a mummy.  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooooh Donna, it is so close now, but I guess you know that.  Try not to worry about the pain and labour. It all takes care of itself really. I would have had an epidural if there'd been time. To be honest, i found the induction bit itself worse than the labour. That's not me trying to scare you, but you can think to yourself that once you've gone through that you can get through anything.

I went into hospital in the morning and was monitored all day, but they didn't actually start the induction until late afternoon. They apply a gel to the cervix, which means one of the midwives has to stick her hand up inside you and reach it. It took 3 attempts to get in there, but I think that was partly due to the incompetance of the midwife (she'd transferred from outpatient midwifery, where they don't do that and I was the first one she'd done for 3 years - not the best person to practice on ). After she'd had 2 goes and couldn't get up there for love nor money (actually neither) they said they'd have to abandon it and go straight to a c-section. I asked if someone else could have a go, and they got the sister who tried and managed it straight away and with minimal pain. 

I was lucky to only need one dose of the gel (although the midwives kept saying it never works first time on a first pregnancy). Late that night I started getting cramps, like period pains but worse, and I went into labour at 2am (ish), and W popped out at 7am. If you can get a TENS machine from the hospital they help enormously with the pain at the early stages at least. Walking around also seemed to help a bit with the pain, and it is supposed to speed things up.

Just in case you don't get back I want to wish you all the very best of luck for Monday. I'll be thinking of you. I can't wait to hear all about your experiences and what those 2 little boys are like.         

Back later, and i'll be around a lot tomorrow if you want to ask any questions or just need a bit of moral support. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow Donna! - Hope to hear from you again before Monday. Sending you lots of love and best wishes again! Can't wait to hear how the boys are! I am sooooo excited!

P.S - Epidurals are FAN BLOODY TASTIC! - have one!

Emma - Nope, you really don't need to worry about any of the other Mum's think. Nowt to do with them if you use a dummy or not. Same with the whole breast or bottle thing - it's a personal choice. If it will settle Will ,then go for it. You might only have to use it for a couple of sessions, in which time you will have got a chance to enjoy the group!

Rightio- short and sweet as it's tea time! TTFN


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I know you're right. I waste too much time and energy worrying about what other people think. In fact, today we went to a kiddies birthday party and he lasted longer than I expected (hour and a half)before getting tired and emotional, so I feel a bit happier about all that. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I got the morning to myself today - bliss! Dh took W out and about for a while, and I got a few hours to do things in the garden. Don't know yet what we're doing tomorrow but I fancy taking W out and about somewhere.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

you all are perfectly entitled to ban me from this site as ive been awol for so long but this parenting thing is taking some getting used to!

This has been DH's first week back at work so my first week on my own with hannah 2.

I'll fill u all in on the details later but just want to say a huge GOOD LUCK to Donna, ive been thinking about you and the little ones and cant wait to hear all about it. it is perfectly natural to be terrified- no one felt more scared than me! but it really isnt that bad and you forget it all in an instant when you see the end result. 

Polly- Im so glad things went well at the clinic. wow things are really starting to happen, im so pleased for you. xx

Emma and Annie- Hope W and hannah 1 are doing well. i wish I could give some advice to you re the teething/ crying thing but I feel like such a newbie still. You guys have giving me such good advice and support I wish i could return the favour 

Claire- Yeehah on the house completion. have u moved yet? Fingers crossed you get the job you want. I cant imagine how stressful it was to have house move AND job interviews at the same time. RESPECT 

H2 is stirring and looking 4 her breakfast so Id better go. I will come back on later 4 more chat.

Im sorry to be away so long and worry u all.

luv dd xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS my 45 week pregnancy is impressive isnt it?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just popping by quickly.

Deedee - lovely to hear from you. Hope you come back soon with all the news about Hannah2 and how you're getting on.

Donna - hope you are enjoying your last day of freedom.  Forgot to say, take lots of magazines in with you. The waiting around for things to happen is very boring indeed.

Back properly later on,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - just to wish you all the best! It's just too exciting for words! I'll be watching this space for news. Take care!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Uhoh. I was trying not to get into a rant today, but it's coming....we saw DSS and DSDIL last night. She is 6 months pg. We met up in a pub for 40 minutes, during which time, she had 3 cigs and 2 double voddies. It's unbearable, I just want to slap her. At the same time, she never stopped talking about being pg, so it's not like she hasn't noticed.  

So not fair....

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

First off... Polly! You rant away about that my friend. That would seriously hack me off too  Some women have no idea how blessed they are. Just because they fell at the drop of a hat they have no appreciation of how precious their cargo is. Dear Lord - how did you not beat her over the head with your handbag!?! It's making my blood boil and I don't even know the girl.
Humph! - how are you otherwise my lovely? How's DH and how are things at work?

Deedee - Really good to hear from you. Not a hope in hell of us banning you from here. Quite understand that you've got your hands full right now! Looking forward to hearing how you and Hannah are doing and what you've been up to lately.

Emma - Aren't mornings off absolute bliss  I've got a night off on Friday - heading out for dinner with the girls. Just as theraputic! Are you getting W anything for Xmas? I want to get Hannah a little something. It's not worth going crazy because she only likes the wrapping paper and I have a feeling she's going to get very spoiled by friends and family. I just don't know what to get her.

Claire - Hope you're having a good weekend.

And last but by no means least.....

GOOD LUCK DONNA & DH!!!!!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Annie

Thanks for letting me rant. Actually, what is even worse is that although she got pg fairly easily (she says) she has already had a miscarriage at 10 weeks a year or so ago (can't remember the exact timetable, but I think this baby is due 13 months after the first one is due.) They say that they did't then try again until this one. Whether that was the case, or they were trying all the time is not the point, the point is that there was time to give up smoking and cut back on drinking, and that didn't happen, and I can't stand the fact that she is poisoning their baby. Then there is the continous stream of opinion on how the baby is going to be brought up - which of course I am apparantly not qualified to know anything about, and they are, even though we have all got no experience at the moment (I probably have more than them..) and as you all know, being pg is not the same as knowing how to deal with a baby. (Donna excepted of course). 

Work was a complete nightmare this week, I have had someone who I could recognise was using bullying techniques with me for the last four/five months, and it came to a head during the week. He has now got a different role, but is still involved, so will no doubt be behaving in the same way. I have plans up my sleeve on how to deal with it now that it has come to a head, and is no longer under the surface, but it's still nasty. 

I think that you have a great attitude to Hannah's first Christmas: she will be more interested in the labels and the boxes and the wrapping paper. When DN had her first Christmas at 6 months, that was what counted for her. Her parents gave her loads of things, but I couldn't help the feeling that it was the rest of the (adult) family that was supposed to be impressed, rather than the baby!  

Anyway, take care all

ooooooo----- so excited about Donna!


Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I promise to keep checking my phone constantly until I get news of Donna, and will tell you all immediately. I am so excited!

Polly - I would have been fuming too. I can't believe anyone would do that, particularly after having a miscarriage. It beggars belief.
I promise you that once the baby arrives all her idea about how it will be brought up will go out of the window too. I'm sure you do know far more than them about babies etc. I for one have really valued your advice about everything.
Sorry you have such a horrible situation to deal with at work. I know you'll sort it out, but it must be horrible to be in that sort of environment.
How is dh's new job going?

Annie - are things any better at night with Lady H? I've been trying some controlled crying in the daytime with Master W, and am trying not to use a dummy to get him to sleep too. I thought that if you can do it I should too.
I'm not sure I'm going to bother getting W any presents. I might buy some things that he'll need, such as new bigger sleepsuits, and wrap them up so that he has something to open, but that's about the extent of it. I'm really looking forward to putting up the decorations though - I think he'll love the fairy lights. One of my dogs loves them too, squeaking with excitement when they're turned on. 

Deedee - hope you're back soon with all the details about you and Hannah 2.

Claire - hope everything is going well with the house. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news about your job on Tuesday.

And finally, Donna,        for tomorrow. I hope it all goes well. Can't wait for news and to hear from you when you come back. If there is anything I can do at all do let me know.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - forgot to say before, I love the Lady H avatar. How did you do it? I'd love to add one of W but can't work it out.  I know I did it once bfeore with a dog pic, but my brain has shrivelled away since.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Annie I agree about first xmas thing, I certainly wont be going mad with the twins - probably still be getting over the shock anyway  

Polly I can understand your feelings totally, do the family involved know you are ttc? if so I would have definatly slapped them how insensitive!
And you know loads about children and parenting so are completly qualified to give advice you don't need to have had a child. ggggrrrrr must coalm down not good for Bp.

Emma thanks for run down on your induction, I am nit worried so much about the process as i can't do anything about that just worried about ti taking ages, cause they keep saying it takes a while and first pregnancy bla bla but it all happened quickly for you so fingers crossed.
When they insert the gell did they insert a spectulum first?

Deedee good to hear from you, hope you and little one are well.

went in for monitoring and all was fine today so just trying to prepare myself for big day now  
once I am in proper labour I will be conected to CTG machine throughout labour to monitor twins heart rates which means I will be stuck on the bed which is a bit of a pain but needs must.

I will of course text Emma as soon as I can and from tommorrow I will have no internet as going back home after twins are born and haven't sorted that out yet, I will try and order the broadband tommorrow though so shouldn't be without it for to long.

Thank you for all your support, can't believe this day is here!

I'll hopefully pop back on tommorrow

love to all

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - good innit!!!! I was having a play around earlier and stumbled across it. I'll pm you how to do it. That's a piccie we took when we were in Newquay last weekend. You can't see clear enough but she has got a load of clips in her hair. Me and my friend were playing around - poor girl  

Polly - You are utterley right Polly. I thought I knew my stuff when it came to babies, having had all my friends have them and having done my fair share of babysitting. Turns out I didn't have a Scooby Doo about them. Also I am 100% guilty of bleating on and on about my very clear ideas on what I would and would not do when Lady H arrived. Most of that went in the incinerator along with my placenta! I can hear myself now "I'm not going to do that with my baby" - well surprise, surprise -  I do everything I said I wouldn't! 
You're already 10 steps ahead of her in the baby knowledge Polly by knowing it ain't right to be smoking and knocking back the voddies. Plus you have an abundance of something she clearly lacks - common sense! 

oooh Donna - so excited. I don't dare leave the house tomorrow just incase there's news. Although thinking about it, these things can take time. OK - I'm staying logged on all night tomorrow!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - we crossed over!

GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK!!!!!

Enjoy every minute of the experience. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Make sure you take loads of piccies because I cannot wait to see what your boys look like!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - thanks for the instructions about photos. I'll give it another go this evening when I hopefully have a bit of time to myself. The bit that confuses me is the format that the photo has to be in.
Lady H looks sooooooooo beautiful, and so old now. Is her hair still growing? W is only just beginning to get any hair of any significance. The few strands he had as a baby were ginger (like dh ), but they've gone and his current hair is blond. 

Dh and I tried a bit of   this morning, but it didn't really work properly. I enjoyed fooling around etc, but things still feel too tight 'down there'. I'll just have to have lots of practice. I can't face getting the old dilators out of their box again, but may have to. 

Hello to everyone else.

Donna - it may be too late to answer your question, but no, I don't think they used a speculum first. I think it was just straight in with a hand and the gel. Ouch! Feel sore just thinking about it again.  You'll be fine. After all, you've been poked and prodded so many times now.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxxxx
p.s Annie - do go out. I doubt there'll be any news today.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Thank-you, she is rather gorgeous if I do say so myself! Her hair is so funny! It's thinned out around the sides but continues to grow on top. It's like a mohawk! I've got another pic of it which shows it in it's glory. I'll pm it to you! I put clips in it everyday to do something with it!

I think it is just a case of practice at S again. I panicked that I was back to square one after our first attempts following Lady H. However, perserverence seems to be paying off   I had to remember everything I had learnt like relaxing! Now it's getting quite good. No thoughts in the back of my mind about getting pg which is soooo refreshing! 

Oooh - wonder what Donna is doing right now!?!?! 

Darn - she's woke up. I shall return!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

I was eating my breakfast Annie   bacon and tomato baggettes  
Dh and I planned a lay in today (our last) but were both awake at 7.30  I had a restless night to.

Emma, glad they didn't use a spectulum, a hand I can deal with (I think ) but I hate those spectulums.

Feeling a bit nervous today but not as bad as I thought I would.
Annie do go out nothing will happen today not having the first lot of gel till 10pm and as that is change over of shift in labour ward it will probably be nearer midnight by the time they have a free monitor etc, boys wont arrive till tuesday at the earliest and I am expecting it to be later then that as keep being told it can take a while especially as my body may need some persauding as I am not at full term.

Annie the piccy of Hannah is gorgeous noticed it yesterday but didn't want to say anything incase it had been there ages and I just hadn't noticed  

Hello polly, deedee and claire.

I will try and pop back later before we leave for teh hospital then I will be without internet for a while 

catch ya later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you sound so calm.  Will they keep you in for a few days because the boys are so early? 

Annie - I'm so impressed and just a teeny bit jealous that you and dh have been managing S again,  enjoying it. I bet there'll be a Hannah 3 before too long. 

Got to go, back soon,
emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Lord Emma - I hope not!!!! I couldn't possibly cope! Funnily enough I was going to tell you that my friend with the energetic boy told us Friday that she is 7 weeks pregnant again. Her little man is 9 months old  . I laughed my ass off and told her I thought she's completely off her rocker, but of course congratulated her. 
I really would like to enjoy Hannah for a couple of years before I go through this process again. Trying to get pg consumed my entire being for nearly 4 years. I want a break from bms and just want S..... and some sleep!
I'm definitely all sorted for going back to work. Monday 5th March I report for duty! We've got appointments at nurseries on Wednesday and to be honest I'm really looking forward to it. I get my mornings off so to speak. OK, so I'll be working, but I'll be able to go to the toilet when I want and have a cuppa in semi peace! Then I get all afternoon with Lady H. That'll be 11 months I've had off work by then! 

Donna - OK, I went out in the end! But I did open this page with my eyes closed just in case. You must be having so many mixed emotions! How many times have you checked your bags!??!!

Claire, Deedee, Polly - Hi Girls!  

Right, lots to do tonight. Got to get ready for Water Babies in the morning and want to be in bed to watch I'm a Celebrity Tonight. Anyone else going to be watching?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I swear I'm not going to watch it, but I bet I do at some point. 

Bet Donna is at the hospital now..... I want news but i know there won't be any for hours, even days. 

I'm thinking, if I ever manage s properly again, that I ought to get on with ttc sooner rather than later. Polly - perhaps I should try for the same time as you do everything. It was nice having a belly buddy. 

Got to go and cook a gourmet delight for Master W.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I was thinking about tonight..... 

Love
Polly

(but I didn't lose any weight yet!)


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

COmpletely missed the point of your post! Did you notice?  

It would be fantastic to be pg at the same time - I hadn't even thought about that. What a wonderful idea! 

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly -


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Moly Emma - you're just as nuts as my friend. Another one already    

I shall sit back and watch you & Polly go through it together and think of you both when I'm tucked up in bed and you're up doing feeds  

That'd be really lovely if you got pg together


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Not got long as loads to do this morning but wow, can't wait to hear from Donna!!!

House move went well although didn't get keys until 4pm on day of move  but all in and I am proud to announce I've unpacked EVERY box!

Find out if I have a job at 1.30pm. 

Waiting for that Donna news...................

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

No news from Donna yet, but I think it is too early anyway. I'm out all morning (dentist & hygienist) but if I hear anything I'll post the moment I get back.

Annie - I don't really want W to be an only child, and I think I'd rather get the chaos and disturbed nights out of the way. I reckon if I don't do it again soon I never will, and I am getting old. The thought of going through those early weeks again though makes me feel quite  . We'll see. Defintely not going to go for 3 (which I naively dreamt of before having one).

I didn't have much luck with the picture thingy, but will try again (if i can prose dh off the pc this evening)

Claire - just saw your post. Hope you get good news this afternoon. I have afeeling today is going to be a day of good news all round. 
Can't believe you've unpacked _everything_. Wow! I only finished unpacking here about a week ago.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - Very, very impressive that you've unpacked absolutely everything  . Wishing you lots of luck for the big news this afternoon. I shall be logged on and waiting to hear how it's gone. Thinking of you  

Emma - How exciting! Can't wait to see another   announcement on here!  I alaways dreamt of having 3 and have been told by 2 psychics that I would - honestly can't see that happening! 

Donna - Hope you're doing well in there. Remember to breathe  

Deedee/Polly - Morning x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - maybe you'll decide to have just one more, and it'll turn out to be twins.  
I'm not a definite 'yes' on this ttc idea yet though. Mind you then there's all the problems of dh's lazy   to comntend with too.

Claire - thinking of you.  I want to hear al about the new house too. Is it living up to expectations?

Polly - hope work is OK. Have you sorted out the bullying man yet?

Deedee - hope you're OK. Still waiting for Hannah 2 news.

Hygienist visit was nice - we alwas have a lovely chinwag. I intended to do lots of shopping afterwards but W was having none of it.  He's saving me a fortune though. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

I'VE GOT A JOB!             

Had to get that out!  

Now I can plan the new kitchen safe in the knowledge that we can pay for it!!

Any news from Donna?  I am impatient!

Are you hoping Will has ginger hair, Emma?  I see you mentioned him having some ginger hair when he was a baby.  That would be nice, I have red/blond hair so would be pleased to have another person in the club as it were. 

Oooh yes another   would be great although I selfishly hope it's me!  I want 3 children too!

Polly, Deedee, hope you're ok.  Sh*t one of my colleagues has just come back in tears and hasn't got a job, be back later.  Sorry to ignore you Annie.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - color=limegreen]fantastic news! well done![/color][/size][/size][/size]          

Hope you have a nice glass or two of something tomight to celebrate!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooops, something went a bit wrong there. It was supposed to be big and lime green.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Sorry about dashing off. So far two of my colleagues haven't been successful out of nine of us. It's not nice here at all. I'm trying not to act tooo relieved.

Annie, sorry to not get to you in the previous message. I was going to say that Hannah looks adorable in that photo you have online, very pretty indeed.

Emma, thanks for your congrats. I do hope to knock back a few this evening, yes!  The relief of the house and the job is immense.

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Well done Claire!    

Been tied up all day, just logged on to hear about the twins - but not here yet - I was sure that I'd missed it. But it's my day for the cake rota at   club, so I might yet miss the announcement.

Love
Polly

P.S. Claire, sorry, but I am DEFINITELY next!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still no baby news........

Polly - hope you make a yummy cake or two. I made a delicious (if I say so myself) banana cake yesterday. Actually I made 3 and froze 2. For reasons best known to himself dh went out on Saturday and came back with 4lb  of bananas.  In fact, going to go and eat some cake now (then moan about how I can't lose the baby weight......)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

There's just far too much excitement on here at the moment. I feel dizzy with it all.... and blissfully happy.

Twins about to arrive, 3  future  's to look forward to, a new job, an engagement, a wedding to plan

Check us lot out!

Claire - Huge  to you. Hope you're at home celebrating with your DP. Knew they'd see they had a diamond with you for an employee. No way they were letting you go! 
Well done Claire - very much deserved 

Polly - Have fun at cycling club tonight. Hmmmm... cake. I'm trying to be good. I've let the weight creep up again 

Emma - I tried shopping today too and Lady H had the grots. Going tonight with DH whilst MIL sits for us. I've been excited about it all afternoon. Shopping with DH - just like the good old days 

Well... I'll check back again later to see if there's any Taylor news. This doesn't get any easier. Polly & Claire - I *demand * we have video link with you 2 and next time for you Emma!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Video link    

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What an awful thought


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

drums fingers impatiently......


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still no news.....

I'm off to bed soon. The excitement and anticipation has worn me out.

As for ttc, think I might put that on hold for a while. Master W's grumpiness and screaming fits this afternoon have made me think twice.

Bye for now, hope I can bring news tomorrow morning.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I have news, of a sort......

Just had a text from Donna. She's still waiting to be induced, but says there is nothing wrong with her or the babies. She might be induced later today and she is fed up.

I'm assuming from that that she has been kept in since Monday. She must be going stir crazy, poor thing. Hospitals are not the ideal places to get a good night's sleep either.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Emma - the only thing is that this wait is marginally worse for Donna!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn these hospitals!!! Don't they know there are cyber friends waiting for news  . Not like we can pop in and see her to get the news and see how she's doing. Although if I've got nothing on tomorrow it's very tempting  

Polly - how was cycling club? was your cake a success?

Emma - I've just been to see a friend whose little one is 6 days old. He's soooo tiny and all the cute memories came flooding back. I felt broody for about 30 minutes! She has a 6yr age gap between hers. Not by choice but it's nice that the other one is at school and the new one gets plenty of 1 on 1 attention.

We've just been to view a nursery and I didn't like it   I can't even tell you why. I just didn't get a warm fuzzy feeling about it. We're seeing another one this afternoon. Hope it's the one because I can't go any further a field. These 2 were close to work or home and location perfect.

Donna - Come on you, get a wiggle on!

Claire- How are things at work today?

Deedee - Hope you're well x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I was tempted to phone all the hospitals in the Donna's area to find out which she was in and then pop down. 

Annie - you have to go with your gut feeling on nurseries. Weren't you planning to have MIL look after Lady H once you're back at work, or did I imagine you saying that?

Claire - how are things today? Nursing a hangover by any chance? forgot to answer your question yesterday - yes, I love red hair, but I'm told it only appears in alternate generations in his family, so I'll just have too look forward to lots of ginger grandchildren. 

I've had a thrilling morning shopping at B&Q (th only shop W actually seems to lenjoy) and looking for car seats. I'm having a nightmare of a time finding one that will fit, and I need a new one asap; I think he's reached the weight limit of the present one. No luck though, but the search continues. Dh reckons I'm not happy unless I have an ongoing search for the perfect x, y or z,  and he's probably right.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Today is not my day. I have just written long post but my stupid computer keeps chucking me off internet! 

Im so glad I havent missed any Donna news. Any word Emma? Ive been thinking about her all day.

Claire CONGRATULATIONS on the job! Well done you, is it the one you wanted? Time for lots of celebratory drinkies methinks   

It was just me and H2 on our own today and we were housebound cos the weather was so bad. She hasnt really slept all day and has only just gone down (for DH- typical!!) It is so hard to get a minute hence my absence but once I get this mummy thing cracked you'll all be sick of me!

Things havent been TOO bad, it is just so intense, you never switch off even when you are asleep! The smiles are coming thick and fast so all her cheeky little grins make up for all the lack of sleep. Im soo glad I went with the bottlefeeding otherwise Id be a complete wreck.

Im slowly gaining confidence and have ventured out quite a bit. Still havent managed tescos on my own with her yet though!

I hear her shouting. Back soon

Ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

No more Donna news, I'm afraid.

Deedee - hello! Sounds like you're doing well. You're lucky that Hannah 2 is smiling already. Will didn't until 6 weeks (at his 6 week check-up and for the doctor not me ). Give Tesco a go. I found that the supermarket was one of the easiest things to do in the early weeks. The motion of the trolley sends them to sleep, and you'll get lots of old ladies telling you how beautiful she is - all good for the morale. It is difficult to get the timing right though with feeds etc.

Your ticker makes me laugh 

I am feeling _so_ tired this evening. Don't know why. 

Back tomorrow,
Emma, zzzz (that was meant to be xxxx but I typed the wrong thing. Seems appropriate somehow)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

The 2nd nursery was alot better yesterday. I'd be quite happy to leave her there. The satff were alot more on the ball. All the babies were full of colds which was a bit off putting - but I guess that's just children for you. They're always ill! 

I'm going to have a look at 2 more at some point. They'd be a bit more of a pain to get to, but worth a look still I feel.

Emma - MIL can only do 2 mornings for me. Still a big help and I'd like her to have a mix of nursery and home with DH or MIL. I like the idea of her learning that Mummy takes her to somewhere, drops her of to play for a while and then comes back to get her. Set her up for school in the future maybe?
Did you have a good snooze last night?

Deedee - good to hear from you and that Hannah is doing so well. I didn't find the supermarket that much of a problem. It's true - you do get stopped alot by people wanting to coo over your little person. Trollies are so much better designed these days for babies too. They do one that you can put the car seat on which we used to use in the early days and now if she's asleep. The other one is like a car seat attached to the trolley. Hannah likes that one because she can look around a bit more! They always send someone over to help me pack, even though I protest that I can manage! 
Not a chance we'd get sick of you. Can't wait!!!

Donna - PUSH!!!!!!

Polly/Claire - Morning x

Got lunch with the girls from the office today followed by crimbo shopping with MIL. Speak to you tonight x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Still no Donna news, oh no!  I was sure I'd come in to news today!

Apologies for the absence yesterday.  I had the day booked off for the external job interview but I was so tired with the stress of the house move and the job that I decided to stick with the job I have at work and not put myself through another interview - I hadn't prepared the presentation adequately anyway and the benefits weren't as good at the other place.  Think I've made the right decision, considering it isn't supposed to be a long term career move (well I want a   next year)... So anyway decided to have the day at home pottering about the house and moving things around.

Emma, red hair is pretty random in our family too, I have only a slim chance of a redhaired child myself, the predominant colour is brown.

Annie glad the 2nd nursery was good for you, I imagine it's quite a difficult decision choosing where to take your little one.  Hopefully it'll be your preferred one if it's in the best location.

Deedee, glad motherhood is going well for you!  Look forward to having you back.

Polly, morning.  Hope work is ok.  

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Again, no news from Donna. I'm getting impatient now   

Claire - sounds like you've made the right choice jobwise. I bet this time next year we'll all be sitting here waiting for your news.

Annie - glad second nursery was better. It is still worth checking out the others too. A mix of activities and locations sounds ideal for Lady H. 
I've even been considering getting some temporary childcare of some sort. I worked out that, although expensive, it would be cheaper to do that and get on with DIY and decorating myself rather than pay someone to do it. I can't see how it is ever going to get done otherwise. Just have to convince dh now.

Going to try and paint the downstairs loo this afternoon, but that's tiny and mostly tiled. I've gone for a colour that can best be described as brothel red.  I want to have one room that has an outrageous colour, and the rest of the house can be tasteful.

I'm off to the mother and toddler group this morning for another go. Lets hope W can last more than 20 minutes this time before he makes a scene.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't believe it! I was away overnight with no connection and just got back, and NO NEWS?!!!!!

Hmph

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

WHAT!!! - Still nothing! How frustrating!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

And still nothing.......

Hope you've all had a pleasant day. We managed to go to the mother and toddler group, and stay until the end.  In fact, Master W was about the only child _not_ bawling today.  Managed do one coat of brothel red in the loo, but it looks rather ropey. Standing up a ladder trying to paint whilst also singing merry songs and smiling encouragingly to a small child on the floor is not the most efficient way of doing things. I think I'll wait for the weekend to do the 2nd coat.

Going to go and attend to my dinner,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   How funny! 

Really pleased to hear that Will was happy at M&T today. Maybe he just needed to get used to it? Who knows, he was happy! That's all that matters! I honestly think the red sounds lovely. A friend of mine did hers that colour and it looked fab.

I will go and take a look at some more nurseries. Didn't get a chance to call them today, but found another 2 to look at.

Been shopping with MIL today. Purchased DH a few items and bought Hannah a pair of pink adidas trainers. They're beyond cute  

Better dash. We had some photos taken of us and Hannah, ordered some and now decided we like a whole different batch. Got to go and have it out with DH  

Night - hope tomorrow brings us something exciting!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

There just has to be news by tomorrow, surely. It is possible that the twins are already out in the world but they're too busy and knackered to let us know yet.

The red colour _is _ nice, its just the painting thats a bit ropey. My plan is to fill the walls with photos, so the red makes a dramatic backdrop for them.

Annie - I can't believe Lady H is wearing trainers already. Poor old Master W doesn't wear any shoes.  He has one pair of 6-12 month ones that MIL bought but they are far too big yet. He has some waterproof bootee things that I force him into for dog walks and he hates them with a passion. He just goes out and about in socks. I will force him into shoes when he shows signs of wanting to walk, I suppose. I have seen the cutest pair of shoes in a local baby shop with a dog on each foot, and they look just like my dogs. I really want to buy them for him, but they're a bit expensive really.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I can't stop thinking about Donna. I wonder if the twins are here yet!! Oh its sooo exciting!

MIL and FIL are over( they live in Lincolnshire) so we are having a bit of a rest while they are doing what doting grandparents do best. Im going to get my hair cut tomorrow so granny will have H2 on her own. I cant wait for a bit of pampering and reading trashy mags.

DH ended up doing BOTH feeds last night, i feel so guilty. He is so good with Hannah, i just love seeing the two of them together.  My mum is going to have her overnight on Sat so we both can goet a full nights sleep- BLISS! (will probably end up awake all night worrying )

Cant wait for news 

bye for now


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS Annie- little Hannah 1 is soooo cute- (but you must hear that all the time) I love the clips! My Hannah has a great head of hair too.

PPS I really MUST do something about that ticker!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - must be the world's longest pregnancy.  Mind you, Donna seems to be having the longest labour ever....
Wow! You've really put your parents and in-laws to good use. I wish mine were that useful. I feel like a single mother most of the time.  Enjoy!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - aaah, thank-you. That's really sweet of you to say. She often gets comments about her hairclips (nice ones!). I have to do something with it!
Yes, your ticker really could do with an update  
What a lovely thing for your Mum to do for you. My Mum would I think, but as you know I have issues there. Which leads me on to yesterday...

I went shopping with MIL yesterday. I get on really well with her and it shames me to say this out loud, but I often prefer her company to my own Mum's   Well, DH has an older Sister and MIL adores her. She's the complete polar opposite to me - very shy, few friends, and the most hideous boyfriend imaginable. MIL & I were chatting about how mcuh she adores Hannah but she then says "it'll be different when SIL has one". I asked why and she said "because she's mine".
Of course that's how it's going to be. It's perfectly natural that you'd feel differently about your own daughter having a baby that your daughter in law. It just made me feel really low for some reason. Is it jealousy that she and my SIL have a better relationship than me and my Mum? 
I just thought, well DH is your Son. I've always felt like he doesn't get the recognition he deserves. He does so much for his parents and so much more with his parents than SIL but somehow she always comes out on top.
I don't know why I feel a bit naff about yesterday. 

Emma - Any news this morning?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I have the next installment in the Donna birth experience story.  I had a text from her this morning. She has now had 3 doses of gel to no effect. If nothing has happened by tomorrow (Sat) they'll do a c-section then. Those twins must be really happy inside. 

Annie - I have some empathy with your MIL situation. Mine said something similar to me, and I found it upsetting and a little hurtful. Mine said that, however much you get on with them, a daughter is for life but a son is only a son until he gets married and then he belongs to someone else. As an extension of that, she reckoned she'd always be closer to SIL's grandchildren than to ours. I don't think your MIL perhaps needed to say it to you though, even if she thinks it. 
She won't stop adoring Lady H overnight though. I'm sure she'll find she has room and love for both of them in her life.
Is SIL pg, or is she just talking about hypothetical babies? Do you get on with SIL? Perhaps because she's older MIL thinks it should have been her having babies first, not that it should matter.

Try not to let it get you down.  

After a run of good nights I had a very disturbed one last night, and did some controlled crying myself. It took 3 attempts, and about 45 minutes for it to work though, and then I couldn't get back to sleep. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! Poor Donna! Do you know has she been in hospital all this time? I hope she took PLENTY of magazines  

Annie, I think that was very unthoughtful of your MIL to say what she did. I can imagine that if your own daughter is going through pg, you might naturally be more empathetic and close to your DD as she went through the pg than to a DDIL, but when the baby arrives, it should be equal to any other dgs or dgd. Maybe that is what she meant really, and was getting a bit mixed up herself? Other people might have the attitude that the family line (through sons) is more important than through the daughter, and that is as bad.

Families, eh? I worry about our potential baby not being seen as a real brother or sister to DH's children, and would never admit to anyone that there was a donor involved, (other than you girls of course), as I know that would make it a "less real" baby to my family. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I reckon that people wouldn't think twice about anything like that once the real baby is there in front of them, but people can be funny. All that matters is what you and dh feel about him/her/them.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh poor Donna!  I hope things get moving soon...

I've just quickly logged on because the IT men are circling and will be disconnecting my pc soon to move me to my new desk... all moving quickly now people have been appointed to new roles!

Soooo I'll probably miss the Donna news as we don't have internet access at the new house yet.  Damn!

Hope you all have a good weekend , sorry no personals, my mouse is about to be taken from me!!!

Cxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - how's your new desk? Does it have a better view and a comfier chair? Will you be getting broadband at your new house.

Hope you (and everyone else, of course) have a lovely weekend. Now you've finished unpacking will you be wrapping Christmas presents and writing cards, or have you already done all that too. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, yes the new desk is nice, more room and a better view in that I'm at least at the window now rather than looking at a wall!

Hmm, I have already wrapped some Christmas presents actually  !!

Annie, sorry to hear you're feeling down about MIL.  I agree with what's already been said by Emma and Polly, it was a bit insensitive for her to say that.  Hope you're feeling a bit better now.  

Polly, again I agree with what's been said, once the baby(ies) arrive they will be simply your child and I'm sure that's how everyone would view them whether they knew about the donor or not.

Deedee, good to hear from you.  Lucky you with your mum giving you some time to yourself, hope you make the most of it!

What's everyone up to at the weekend?  I'm off to my parents tonight for a meal, tomorrow at the DIY stores in the morning then peace while DP is at the football, then got an old uni friend coming up on Sunday for a nose at the new house.  

Cxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi! 

Thanks for the hugs and support. Knew I could turn to you girls for a pick me up. I shan't pay it anymore thought.

Emma - I'm so sorry. I was so wrapped up in myself this morning that I forgot to comment on the most gorgeous William! That's a really lovely photo of him. Wonder what disturbed the young man last night? Think I'm in for a naff one tonight. Hannah has had a total of approx 20 minutes nap time today  

Claire - They certainly don't hang around at your place of employment! Packing up your desk around you  
Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned - like the ones I used to have  

Polly - I'm with Emma & Claire. Your future baby is yours and DH's and all that matters is how happy you are. I can't wait. So excited for you!

I am shopping with MIL again tomorrow. Crazy, I know. I'm sure we won't have a repeat of yesterday. She tends to only say something insenstive now and again  
Then heading to my friends place when we get back for tea. DH is working late  
Then we're home alone on Sunday. Might be nice to stay home for a change


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh yes, Emma, Will is gorgeous, and clever you for getting his photo up there. It's so funny - he is such a boy, and Hannah is such a girl!

DONNA!!!!!!! Altogether now: PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you! I was really impressed/shocked that I managed to do it.  That photo is about 6 weeks old, but I don't like any of the ones I've taken since. It is funny, but people keep saying to me that W is such a 'real boy' and I don't quite know what they mean. 

Annie - hope tonight isn't as bad as you expect. She must be tired after being awake all day.

I've had far too much wine this evening. 

Just noticed a new  .

I wonder what's going on with Donna........

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No Donna news this morning so far.....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

At last, I have news..........

Donna had her twins, Callum and Ryan, yesterday (Fri) afternoon. Callum was 5lb 9 and Ryan was 3lb 10. They were born at 4.20 and 4.21 pm, so I'm assuming that was by c-section.

         

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Donna and DH and welcome to the world Callum and Ryan.

Hope you are all well and cant wait to hear all the news.

Hi to everyone else. Emma, little Will is sooo gorgeous, what beautiful blue eyes! Does he look like you or DH?

Annie- Do you think MIL says these things intentionally or does she just not think b4 speaking? try not to give it a second thought. I think what she was trying to say was that she cant replace the relationship that u have with your mum and would just love to do more with Hannah but maybe feels that it is not her place. I doubt she means that Hannah is less loved or adored (how could u not adore that little cutie?)

Emma- I say that all the time "he is such a wee boy" but I dont really know what it means either??!!   I think it means that he no longer looks like a baby and is growing up (?) 

Claire- Hope u are happy in your new workspace. You are WAY too organised for Xmas, I cant even think about it until December. Im not usually an Xmas person but I think that will all change now we have santas little helper.

Polly- Annie is absolutely right your baby will be YOURS and he/she will make you so happy you wont give a #### about what others think! 

MIL and FIL have just left so Im having a mad cleaning session while DH takes H2 shopping. My mum is having her overnight tonight so the plan is: Indian takeaway, few glasses of vino, crap saturday night telly and a full 8 hours kip. Im so excited!!

PS Hannah slept from midnight until 6:15am!! I couldnt believe it when I looked at the clock. Yeehah, maybe this is the start of something??

bye for now,

DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - well done Hannah2 on sleeping so long! Enjoy your evening off  - sounds lovely.

W doesn't really look like either of us, but bears an uncanny resemblance to the milkman. 

Got to go, screaming child.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world Callum and Ryan, congrats Donna & DH xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeeeahhhhh!!!! Congratulations Donna & DH -      

Welcome Callum & Ryan.

Ryan must be sooooo teeny weeny. I'd be petrified!

Hope you're all doing well.


Deedee - I am just so sick with envy. Can't believe you are having a Saturday night home alone and a full nights sleep. Enjoy it - you deserve it! 
Sounds like she's doing ever so well. Have you got any piccies we can see?

Emma -   - the milkman!!!!
Thanks for the Donna updates! Can you pass on my love?

Been shopping with MIL all day. Had a really nice time and bought a good few pressies. No upsetting comments    Hannah got a few "how cute" comments. I was a very smug Mum! 

DH is working late tonight so plan is to get Hannah into bed nice and early and sit down to watch trashy t.v in peace!

Have a good Saturday night everyone.... deedee especially


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'll pass it on to Donna. I wonder if Ryan, or even Callum, have had to go in SCBU for a few days.

Hope you have a lovely evening. Glad shopping with MIL went well

Deedee - sorry to be so brief earlier. W was bawling. My goodness, he has been grumpy today. I am pretty sure I can see some teeth about to emerge, so I think thats why. I had a very disturbed night last night, but dh didn't even wake up. Arrrggggghhhh! How does he do that.
To answer your q properly, he looks nothing at all like me. I can vaguely see some resemblance to dh in body shape (a top-heavy top half and a big head  ), but its very marginal. I've looked at baby photos of me and dh and he doesn't look like those either. 

Got to go, dinner is ready,
Emma, xxxx


going to go and have some food.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Great news about Donna & twins. Pass my congrats on! Did you type it right that the second one is only 3lb 10oz? Oh dear. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Polly - 3lb 10 oz is what I was told. Sounds so tiny doesn't it. I hope he is OK.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Had another text from Donna (or her dh, I'm not sure). Both babies are in SCBU but are doing well. 

I'm rather   this morning. Will had me up countless times in the night - teething and a cold, I think. It felt like the old days again. I really don't think I'm ready to have another one yet.
Dh has taken him out this morning so I'm off to finish painting the loo.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I had the most surreal dream about Donna and the boys last night   I dreamt that myself, DH & Hannah went to visit her in hospital. It was really dark everywhere and all the walls and doors were covered in dark green carpet - go figure    

Anyhoo - really pleased to hear they're doing well. Hope they can come home soon.

Emma - I'd go straight back to bed!!! Get some zzzz's while you can. I did laugh out loud at your last post. Everytime I had to go into Hannah when she was poorly I was swearing " NEVER AGAIN" 

I've got a fairly quiet day planned. Off to my Grandads shortly to meet up with the family and then possibly popping to see a friend this afternon. In between times - housework is screaming to be done!

Happy sunday all x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats Donna and DH on the arrival of Callum and Ryan!           Hope you're all doing really well.

Sorry no personals, got to finish unpacking my new desk, just popped on for the news.

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you all had nice weekends and Momday is treating you well.

Todays Donna news: Donna and Callum came out of hospital yesterday, but Ryan has had to stay in special care for the moment. She is going to visit him today. She says 'hi' to everyone.

Claire - hope the new desk is serving you well. How was your weekend? Did you do lots of house things?

Annie - your Sunday sounds nice.

Deedee - how was your night off?

Polly - how are you? How is work?

Guess what - I've just been swimming (with SIL and nephew too), and it was really good. W loved it, so we'll definitely be going again. There really was nothing to be scared of at all. 

Right, need to go out and buy some food or I will starve.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We're unusually quiet  

Morning!

How is everybody?

Nothing exciting to report from here. Had a quiet day yesterday. We have water babies this morning. I think my Grandparents are coming to watch. I'm cringing already   My Nan has arthritis and it'll be a mare getting her poolside probably with my Grandad shouting at her  

I'll let you know how we get on!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - hope water babies goes well, and your grandparents behave themselves.  Will they be cheering and applauding from the sidelines?

Hope everyone else is OK.

I've got a stinky cold and sore throat today. I'm hoping that honey and leon will se me right. We're going to attempt the mother and toddler group again today. W has been really good the last couple of days, so I'm expecting it all to go horrible wrong today. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma and Annie, hope you both enjoy your respective baby groups today. 

I don't have any news really.  We haven't started decorating the new house as I can't decide on paint colours.  I see a colour I like, get a tester pot, then decide I don't like it after all.   Poor DP is being his most patient ... at the moment!  We're hoping to find the right kitchen this weekend too and get it ordered asap as I can't stand the current one.

Wedding plans are somewhat on the backburner!

Donna, hope things are good with you and Callum and Ryan are doing well.

Deedee, Polly, good morning.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - we're the same with paint. We can agree on colours for all rooms except the sitting room. I've put patches of all my contenders on the wall and dh hates them all. At the moment its magnolia, but it looks characterless and dated. I want something like a muted and tasteful brown or peach or cream. Dh wants blue, yellow or terracotta.  Ultimately I'll win though, as I'm doing it and I spend far more hours a day here than him, but I;d like him to like it too.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

How funny - I'm checking out colour charts at the moment for our spare room. Had exactly what I wanted in mind and as is my perogative - changed it! I fancy a cosy cottage feeling bedroom, if that makes any sense at all! DH has no idea what I mean  

Water Babies went really well today. We had to let go of them under the water   I was shaking when she said it but gave it a go and Hannah wasn't fussed in the slightest. It's amazing what babies can do in the water. They naturally kick swim. I kid you not, her little arms and legs were going under that water.

Emma - How did you get on today at M&T group?

Claire - Does it feel strange living somewhere new. If felt weird when we moved home. Completely different house. Didn't even feel like it was mine. How exciting going hunting for a new kitchen. MFI do some nice ones if you have one near you? They do luuurrvvvlly cherry wood worktops.

Home alone again tonight. There's a pile of ironing waiting to be done - ugh! I'll get Hannah into bed and have a think about doing it.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - water babies sound great. I guess babies don't have the fear and hang-ups that we would have. I'm going to go swimming again soon, but water babies will have to wait a while. The local one is at a really inconvenient time. Did your grandparents behave themselves?
I'm not sure what a cosy cottage feeling bedroom would look like either, but it sounds nice.  Our spare room has the most awful '80s wallpaper imagineable at the moment.

Don't touch the ironing! Enjoy some me-time instead. Is Lady sleeping any better now, BTW?

M&T was OK. W _did_ have a major screaming fit but that was after falling backwards and bumping his head, so that was fair enough. I think it will be years yet before I'm accepted as a local though.

I'm home alone tonight too. Going to dig out a DVD to watch. Dh is entertaining clients at a very swanky restaurant in London - I'm just a bit jealous.

Cooking time now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Alright for some hey Emma! Hope DH is bringing you home a doggy bag! 

Ironing remains safely hidden in the utility. It can wait!

My Grandparents were a no show after all that! I have a horrible feeling they went to the wrong hotel  
However, they announced today that we have a photo shoot opportunity coming up at water babies in a few weeks time. I jest not. They have an underwater photographer come and take snaps of the babies underwater. I'm getting Hannah in training for a pose like the front cover of that Nirvana album... can't think of the name of it right now?!?! Not my kinda music  

Poor Will - hope the bump didn't hurt too much! If those clicky local yokels can't see that you're an asset to their community then they don't deserve you! I have to say though that the scenario reminds me of a bit of chick lit I once read -  Husband, wife and their child move to a village. All the Mums checking them out and gossping about what cars they drive, where he works, what they bring to the cake sale   You're alright though Emma, it pans out well in the end - she rescues their annual summer fete and they fall hopelessly in love with her!

Think I'm going to go upstairs now and do girlie things like sort my eyebrows out!, moisturise top to toe, paint my nails and put a cheesy film on. 

Enjoy your night home alone


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - underwater photos, seriously.  Bet they look fabulous. I love your chick lit analogy  - perhaps that'll be me one day. Actually, they were complaining that they couldn't find anyone to be father Christmas this year, so perhaps I should get myself a beard, dig out a costume, and volunteer for that. 
There is a lot of 'checking out' going on though, for sure.  I thought I'd left all that behind in my school days.

I've just been watching mansfield park on DVD - fab! I got it to watch when pg but never got round to it. Off to bed with a lemsip now.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

It's quiet on here today!

Annie, underwater photos sound fab!! 

Emma, hope Will's head is ok now after his bump .  Any more news from Donna?

Afternoon everyone else.

My day is pretty dull.  Settling into a new role means there isn't much to do yet until we get ourselves ingratiated with our new internal clients so work is few and far between.  That is actually a good thing really as I have time to finalise change of address details with the last few companies and also to arrange our new joint account.    We've decided to try and reduce our mortgage as much as we can before   so are going for max overpayments initially, so are moving to a new frugal way of life. 

How's everyone's Christmas shopping going or shouldn't I ask?!   I have a few last bits to get but nothing stressful. 

How is everyone today?

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

PS don't know why there is a   by my x!

How very odd!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Still no internet at home but hopefully soon.

Thanks for all your messages.
Emma thank you for the card it was a nice surprise, took me a while to work out who ut was from though  

Ryan is still in scbu which is really hard as I am splitting time between Callum and visiting Ryan and still trying to recover.
we converted it wrong and Ryan was actually 3lb 8oz when he was born  

I want both my boys home   it is hard having to leave ryan each day. and I am having to leave Callum with my mum each day so I can see ryan. Looks like ryan will be in for another week but he is making good progress.

sorry no personnals

I'll posy birth story another time it will take a while

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - so lovely to hear from you 'properly' again.  I can't imagine how hard it is to leave Ryan behind at the hospital; I found it bad enough having to be in a different bit of the hospital to W when he was in scbu. Is he gaining weight? How long is he likely to be there for?
How are you in yourself? Did you have a c-section?

Can't wait to hear all about it in due course. Take care and do let me know if there is anything at all I can do to help. 

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, good to hear from you. I can only imagine how hard it is for you, but so pleased to hear that the boys are doing well, and it won't be long before you are all together - it must feel like a lifetime, though.

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Busy day today - M&T group this morning, and shopping this afternoon. Its a beautiful sunny day here at the moment, and my cold has cleared up. 

Found out I'm going to get another niece or nephew - SIL's 4th!  Now dh keeps saying that if she can manage 4, 2 should be no problem for me.  I'm really excited, but just slightly jealous that it all seems to happen so effortlessly for her. She is a fantastic mother though.

Polly - I've found curtain material at last, although I haven't bought it yet. I stupidly forgot to measure the length I'd need before going. I've decided I'm going to make them myself and only call on my mother for assistance if it all goes wrong. 

Better go and make myself presentable. back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Donna, great to hear from you.  Hopefully you'll all be together really soon.  Look forward to hearing more about your boys, and of course the birth experience!

Emma, hope M&T goes well today.  Are you Christmas shopping this pm?

Hi Annie, Deedee, Polly.  What are you up to?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - Christmas shopping  - far too early yet.  (No, lots of bits and pieces this afternoon, and then the supermarket).

Actually, I'm going to do all mine online to save the hassle. I haven't given it a thought yet though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I have a curtain question: would tab top curtains use less width of fabric than normal ones? I've just calculated how much fabric I'll need to make curtains and I'm horrified (24m). That will cost a fortune.  I'm wondering if tab top ones sit 'flatter' against the window (less ruffles)?

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings  

Not much to report here. Lack of sleep here again and not had the energy to come online. Went and saw the H.V's today for a chat and they didn't really have anything they could advise. There's not really alot they can say I guess. However, was at a friends today when her HV came over and we were all discussing the babies waking in the night (friend has same prob). She told me to ditch the dummy. I knew this would be the case. I've just got to do it. Or wait until she can put it back in herself. It's giving me a headache deciding wether to do it or not. I haven't got the energy to think about it. Therefore  

Donna - So great to hear from you. What a tough time you must be having right now having to share your time between the boys. Hoping Ryan continues to make rapid progress so he can come home and you can all be a family together. 
Soooo, tell us how gorgeous they are! 

Emma - How was M&T today?

Polly - How was Somerset  

Claire - Pleased to report I'm about halfway through my Xmas shopping! DH has a week off from Monday and we plan to ditch the Lady and go finish the rest of it - in peace! I have a wrapping night each year where I bring all the gifts downstairs, put on a christmas CD, pur a glass of vino and wrap the lot. I love wrapping night! I go to town with co - ordinating paper, bows and ribbons. My packages are most admired (head swelling!)
Joint bank account! How exciting. Hope your new account is coming to my place of employment! ! - need a big bonus when I get back!  
Are you feeling a bit special in your new desk!?! Excited about the new role?

Right - bath time here and time for the bedtime dance which we hope brings hours of sleep to one and all    

ESPECIALLY FOR ME before I go completely ga-ga!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope tonight is a bit better.  Have you tried controlled crying? I've been reducing dummy usage here too, to prevent problems later on. I won't give it to him in his cot, but I do bring it out occasionally to prevent serious meltdown in Waitrose or if I need to use the phone and he is  about to bawl. He does take a bit longer to settle himself in the cot without it, but he gets there in the end.

Your place of employ send me endless junk mail trying to get me to take out more loans, remortgage etc. 

Wrapping night sounds lovely.

Claire - how is your new desk performing?

Donna - hope you are bearing up OK. Once Ryan is home with you, this phase will all seem like a bad dream. Hope it happens soon.

Polly, Deedee - hello. Hope you're both OK.

M&T was fine. W behaved pretty well, just getting grumpy at the end. At least I got to talk to some other adult beings. Dh is at another dinner at an even swankier restaurant tonight (one where we went for out first proper meal out to celebrate starting work/leaving uni - OMG, just realised that was 12 years ago ).
I'm without a car tomorrow (being serviced) which, to me, is like losing a leg. I may not want to go anywhere, but I like the option. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, hope you're surviving without a car.  I know what you mean, DP and I are car sharing to work at the moment to save £££s and I only have a car during the day at work on a Friday so if I want to go off site and do anything I have to do it on Fridays and it can be so frustrating.  Mind you, I only seem to want to go to places if I can't!  

Annie, afraid I don't know who your employer is but we've gone with Alliance and Leicester...   Your wrapping night sounds similar to mine (but I scoff homemade mince pies as well).  I might have that very soon actually as I'm so near to finishing.  

Donna, can't wait to hear more about the boys.  

Deedee, Polly, hope you're both well.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - just wanted to wish you a lovely weekend (and everyone else too, but I know how excited you get ) before you go home.

Dh felt sorry for me so left his car at home today and cycled to the station, but I haven't been anywhere. I feel really guilty about it now.  It is too wet and miserable to go outside.

I've had a pottering sort of a day so far. I've done lots of cooking and pureeing, but my cleaning blitz has yet to happen. Thats this afternoon sorted....

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma.  I am looking forward to the weekend, yes.  We absolutely must decide on a kitchen as I can't stand the gas rings for much longer , and settle on a paint colour for one room at the very least!  Going out for a meal tomorrow night which I've been looking forward to for weeks.  

Also hoping for some quality time as we've been arguing all week over silly things, I guess the full living together thing has highlighted my control freak v. his laidback-ness.   Anyway we're thinking up ways around it to avoid arguments.

Going to go home very soon as had enough for one week.  Also got some cat sick to clean off the carpet!  

Hope you all have a good one.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Posting quickly form parents computer as we are here picking up Callum, sorry again for no personals I will hopefulyy be back online in next 2 weeks and can chat to you all properly.

Ryam hopefully out next week he is gaining weight 3lb 13oz now and is being completely bottle fed - apart from when teh lazy night staff are on and they tube feed him  going to complain about this!

got to dash can here Callum stiring and its only my dad here (he is blind)

Talk soon

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - big cyber  to you all. Hope things get easier soon.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Lots of love to you, DH, Callum & ickle Ryan. Tell him his Auntie Annie says to keep piling on the pounds and to get big and strong so he can come home


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely to hear from you Donna, hope both of your boys are home soon, must be hard leaving one to visit the other, keep strong C x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. All is well here. I went out with the girls last night. Got home at 1am. Not too late I know, but it's been a long day  

DH is at home this week. More DIY and Xmas shopping to be done. We're tackling the spare room and putting doors on our built in wadrobes. 

Also gives me a chance to get my hair done this week, visit the dentist and hopefully have a few hours to myself here and there!

Donna - Hope Ryan has had a good weekend. Looking forward to hearing from you  

Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Annie - glad you get some me time next week. If dh runs out of DIY to do send him over here.

Donna - how are your little ones? Any news on when Ryan can come home?

Claire - did you reach decisions on colours, hobs,etc ?

Deedee - how are you getting on now?

Polly - how are things? Any news on dates for things to happen?

Nothing much happening here. W has a chest infection again, so I think we'll be off to the GPs tomorrow. Dh has become obsessed with the idea of ttc no 2.  He's doing more around the house in an attempt to prove that he'll share the burden. He even asked me today when I thought I'd next be ovulating. I'm really not sure I'm ready for all that again.  

Got to go. Sweet dreams everyone,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

I've got yet another cold   I used to get them so rarely and since I've had Hannah I've had 4! 

Luckily DH is home so I got to have a lie in this morning and have some help with Lady H.

He's just gone off to the DIY store to get some paint so he can crack on with the spare room in between looking after us 2.

hope you're all having a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon Annie.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Donna its good to hear from you and glad the boys are doing well. Cant wait for more news when you are back proper  

Emma- gosh your DH really does sound like he wants to get cracking with number 2!!!

Annie- Did you try taking Hannah's dummy away?  The mere thought of that makes me shiver as Hannah 2 is so attached to hers I think ill have to get it surgically removed! 

Claire- hows the DIY coming along?

Well Hannah has slept through from 11:30 to 8am for the past 4 nights- I cant believe it!! I wake up every morning in a blind panic when I look at the clock thinking Ive slept through her crying.

Did I tell you she has a tooth!!!! Thought I was going mad when I saw little white thing in her gum but asked the HV to check and there it was, her first toof. I have to start brushing it  which is hard when the brush is almost the same size as her mouth.  We expect her to be talking by christmas and off to uni next summer!!  

DH was working at the weekend so I was on my own. Ended up spending most of the time over at my mums for  some help, not that she finds it a chore. I really feel that I should be doing more on my own and not always phoning my mum.

bye for now

DD


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS Do you like the new ticker. You'll be glad to know that Im no longer pregnant!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - well done on the ticker.  Glad things are going well. I can't believe Hannah 2 has a tooth.    Still no sign of any here, but the teething (red cheeks, dribbling etc) continues apace. Don't feel bad about asking your mum for help. I think you have to get through those first weeks any way you can. Mine doesn't live nearby but i was speaking to her at least once a day at that stage.
Is she getting any better at sleeping in a moses basket or cot (not on you)?

Turns out W is as fit as fit can be, and doesn't have a chest infection. It seemed to magically clear up the moment I made the appointment. I felt like such a neurotic 1st timer, but the GP was very nice about it all. 
We've just been out clothes shopping. We bought masses of stuff for W (who has outgrown 6-9 month stuff), and for me.........socks.

Hope everyone else is having a nice day. Back later,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Deedee- I just cannot summon up the courage or energy to do the cold turkey thing. She's been doing alot better lately. She's generallly sleeping 7pm - 4am and then shouting for it and then going back til 7am. I know it's not perfect, but I can cope with that  
My best friend did it this weekend and it's worked out well for her - at night time at least. Her little man settled himself after only 1 crying fit and has been sleeping really well since. He's having trouble in the day if she's out and about, but the daytime is bearable isn't it
I see myself plodding along until she can put it back in herself. Even though I've been told this can take up to the 9/10 month stage  . Or praying for her to miraculously slip back into her old ways of just sleeping 7pm - 6am!
You keep phoning your Mum. She's probably loving that you're turning to her for advice. Wish I could do the same with mine!
I cannot believe Hannah has a tooth. Did she grumble much with it? We've been having all the classic symptoms for weeks, ney months now and nothing!
Have you braved a solo trip to Tesco yet?

Emma - Hope you had fun clothes shopping! Thanks for the get well message. I've been taking cold and flu tablets all day. Was doing well, but starting to flag now. Can't wait for bedtime! 

Well, I've logged on to send a complaint to Hotpoint. Feels like I've spent my entire maternity leave complaining. The fridge is broken yet again and I had to wait an 9 days for an engineer to come over and agree to order a new one without even looking at the thing. They refused to give me a new one without an engineers approval. Engineer tells me today that it wasn't necessary...grrrr  I'm fuming about it!

So - off I go to type some kind words. 

Night all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

You're all so quiet at the moment. 

Annie - hope you're feeling better. How is the DIY going? is dhworking his magic?

Claire- how are the new house and new desk.?

Donna - hope you're bearing up OK. Any new son when you can bring Ryan home?

Deedee - hope you are well, and H2.

Polly - you're very quiet? Is everything OK? 

Nothing much happening here. I have af and was really grumpy and horrible with dh yesterday.  Still having problems with tampons, but I won't bore you all with that now. I think I'm going to have to get the dilators out again.  On the plus side I managed to buy my first Christmas present today.  We still can't agree on paint colours, so downstiars is on hols for the moment. our bedroom is next, and i bought some lovely paint for that today.

Back tomorrow,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Been off sick for two days so apologies for absence.  Nothing serious, funny tummy.

Emma, what colour is your bedroom going to be?  We're still faffing over paint colours.  The bathroom has been done, a very pale lavendar and looks really good if I say so myself.  Did the WC a pale yellow but it looks really vivid in the evenings so not happy with it (and DF not happy with me for not liking it!!).  Hope you're not too despondent re the dilators?  I wish I'd kept mine now.  S on Sunday eve was not great - no pain but that bloody spotting is back which has knocked my confidence somewhat.

Yes, I have a DF!   He finally popped the question on Saturday night at the pub we had our first proper meal at (The Raven, for Polly and Emmas benefit).  We had a lovely meal and then I got my lovely ring.  Only cos they didn't have my size anywhere in the country I had to give the ring up on Sunday morning so the jewellers could resize it and I won't get it back for about another 10 days.  

Annie, hope you're feeling better now?  Give Hotpoint what for!

Deedee, wow a tooth already?!  And I'm sure it's perfectly normal to be asking your mum for help at this stage, you're doing a great job from where I'm sat.

Donna, I have everything crossed that Ryan is home really really soon so you can all be together.  Will there be pictures?!

Polly, hi, hope you're ok?

Right, got to get on with some work and catch up on emails while I was off.  Speak soon.  

Cx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]      Congratulations Claire & DF!!      ​[/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - 

    
         
    
     
    

Wonderful news! You've made my day. have you set a date yet? Are your parents pleased and excited? Tell us more......

We're going for a very very pale blue in the bedroom. Not quite sure what to do about the ensuite yet - lurid brown and orange flowery tiles - as there's no money for a total revamp at the moment.

Back later. Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Yes both sets of parents are delighted.

No date set yet, we need to pick a venue.  I've emailed Shuttleworth Old Warden Park, Moreteyne Manor and Woodlands Manor Hotel today to request info and to visit them.

We're doing our third bedroom in pale blue I think, a nice calm colour but also because we have blue and white curtains that will fit that window!  We're hoping to do our main bedroom and ensuite in coordinating colours but can't agree on what colours they will be.  I want cream and pale pink but naturally DF (need to get used to that, DF!) thinks it's gay!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - get you, 'df' 

Just had a couple of texts from Donna. Ryan came out of hospital on Monday and is doing well. They are both only waking a couple of times in the night.  Sounds like they are all doing really well. She will be back online in about 10 days time.
Claire - she sends hers congratulations and love.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oooohh! Look at W's chubby little cheeks - he is SOOOOO gorgeous!

I have a major report to write by tomorrow, so expect me on here, wasting time and not facing up to responsibility!  

I have Radio 2 on, they are talking about the new possibility for young women to freeze their eggs, for use later if necessary. It is driving me up the wall. Why do so many people who have never had to face these awful decisions think that they have the right to comment? They are saying things like if a woman hasn't managed to forge a close relationship (in order to get married etc) by the age of 36, then she shouldn't be allowed to have a baby. I know that traditionally they are a load of rightwing eejits that phone into these programmes, but these comments seems worse than usual. I don't think it is selfish to wait until you meet the right person to try for a baby, but more selfish to have a relationship just to have a baby. The moaners are just as likely to ring in and moan about single mothers.   

I might have to ring in myself..... 

Love

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet Lord - so much news and typically I'm here on a flying visit. Damn it! 

Ooooh I'll type as much as I can as quick as I can and hen come back for a proper chat.

Claire - Yipee!!! I am soooo pleased for you. That is such fantastic news. Congrats to you and your DF!!!!
I feel sick with excitement about listening to all your plans and preperations for the big day. Please, please tap me up for any info. I've been through the wedding process a few times - not for me personally I hasten to add  

Donna - So pleased to hear that you've got both of your boys home with you. Can't wait to see some piccies.

Emma - Will is beyond adorable. The vag team make good looking babies   - well I assume Hannah2 is gorgoeus - we're still waiting for piccies   .... come on Deedee!
DH is is doing really well on the DIY front. Bedroom has 2 coats of paint on already and we've been shopping for 2 days straight.

Polly - Who are these people   I wish I could type the words I am muttering under my breath right now. I promise if I had heard that show, I would have phoned in and given them a proper talking too. How very dare they! 

Deedee - Hannah1 is sleeping breautifully at the moment. No dummy runs at all the last few nights. Think it's because she can now roll onto her tummy! We find her in the morning in the strangest places in her cot! 

Right - times up and I have so much more to say and tell you. Having a complete nightmare with Hotpoint. Xmas shopping is all but finished. About to start wrapping a few of them and then we're off out for dinner tonight to celebrate my Uncle's birthday.
Phew! - I'm exhausted! Ta- ra for now my lovely friends xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - was it the Jeremy Vine show? I didn't hear it, just guessing from the time of your post. It is generally a bit of a bigot phone-in show. You should have phoned in and put them straight.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

yes it was J Vine - and you are right, I shouldn't expect better, but it makes me mad that people can't understand - but as we all know, you can't unless you go through it.

Donna, great news about Ryan!! I bet it is wonderful to have them both home.  . I hope you are gettng loads of help and rest.


Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, great news that Ryan is home, I'm really chuffed for you.  Now, about those photos...  only kidding 

Emma, I agree with Annie, Will is adorable in the photo you have up.  Am I right in thinking I saw a fleeting glance of a photo of Will with your two dogs the other day too?  Or perhaps my mind is playing tricks... 

Annie, congratulations on the Christmas shopping!  I've all but finished but DF has loads to get and I've been roped into ordering stuff online for him .  Hope you got HotPoint well and truly sorted?!! 

Polly, shows like that really rile don't they.  Did you ring in in the end or let it wash over you as utter drivvle?

Deedee, I like your ticker, glad you're no longer pregnant!

Busy day for me, settling into new job and had eyelash tint at lunchtime (I hate being fair!).  Must get back to it...

Cxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Just got back from my friends place and I now have a Victoria Beckham style bob - or the Pob as it's known! It's a longer version of it,but I've still had 4 inches of hair cut off this afternoon! Feels great!

Other than that, not much else to report. More cleaning, more shopping.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie, I got my hair cut 'a la posh' aswell, very reluctantly I might add as i find her extremely irritating and false. Im still undecided about it as it is v short at the back and I cant tie it back 

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE AND DF!!      SOOOO pleaswed for you. Keep us up to date with all the wedding plans- I LOVE them!

Donna- Glad your boys are doing well. Thinking of you all and cant wait to hear more news.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

mmm very strange, i wasnt finished writing when that was posted so I will continue.....

well, today we went to mother and baby yoga. Same place where I went to pre-natal yoga and felt v strange being there minus big belly and plus another little person. We all sat in a circle with babies in the middle on lots of pillows and blankets. It wasnt as relaxing as pre-natal yoga I have to say but H2 seemed to enjoy it as there was lots going on, noise etc..

Tomorrow DH is minding H2 as I brave Belfast city centre to start my Xmas shopping argghhh!! I hate all this   madness.

This is soo cheesy and never thought Id do it but I bought a little santa suit to dress H2 up in at Xmas. Couldnt resist the reindeer one aswell(it has little antlers on the hood!)

tara for now

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Deedee - lovely to hear from you. Glad you enjoyed baby yoga. What do you do? I have visions of you sitting there with your legs round your neck holding H2 who is doing the same.  Enjoy Christmas shopping, if that is possible. 

Santa or reindeer suits sound really cute. Will is just a bit too big now, or I'd be doing the same. I bet Donna's twins would look adorable in matching Christmas themed suits.

I'm very jealous of you and Annie having wonderful straight hair that can be cut into a bob. I wish I could do something with my unruly curly mop. 

Annie -  are you feeling better now? 

Polly, Donna - how are you?

Claire - i can't believe you do df's shopping for him. Just realised as I wrote that that I do all dh's too (except for me).  You did see a child plus 2 dog photo. It was there for a day or two before I changed. I've just about got the hang of this photo lark now, but have to keep changing it in case I forget how. I'm still not 100% happy with any of the photos yet....
Hope you're eyelashes are performing well. Flutter them at df. 

Mother and toddler group for me this morning. W had another of his screaming sessions, so we left early.  Not sure where the rest of the day went to. 

off to finish cooking now, may be back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all, Friday again!  

Deedee, the santa suit sounds adorable.  Will we get to see a piccie? 

Annie/Deedee your pobs sound nice!  I have an ordinary bob at the moment (I know, how boring...) maybe time for a change.  I'm certainly not growing my hair long for the wedding though, I look about 8 years old with longer hair! 

Emma, I have to intervene with DFs shopping or it either doesn't get done or he buys overpriced versions of everything from the first shop he comes to .  I'm more of a bargain scout!!

Hi Polly  Hi Donna 

What's everyone up to this weekend?  I've got people round for a takeaway tonight , all day shopping tomorrow (helping others with their Christmas shopping ) and then house DIY on Sunday and Monday (lovely day off! )


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

oh didn't mean to post yet.

Wanted to wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping onto wish everyone a lovely weekend.

Claire - yours sounds lovely, as always.

Not sure what mine holds in store. Dh was going to visit relatives up north, taking W and leaving me to decorate, but his grandmother has cancelled. Can't see me getting much painting done now, and I'm all fired up to do it.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx
p.s even i have managed to do a bit of Christmas shopping now - 5 presents down, many more to go.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry I missed some of you before you logged off for the weekend. Wishing you a good one anyway!

Deedee - We've got Hannah a Mrs Claus outfit for Xmas, aswell as a romper suit and a bib that says "my 1st xmas dinner" I loooooovvvveeee Christmas -so I've gone nuts on all the novelty baby things" And it's not cheesy  

Emma - Fraid to report that I'm still feeling rotten. We've been invited out tonight, but I just feel absolutely drained. I think fighting with Hotpoint all week, aswell as having AF and a cold has taken it's toll on me physically. The white flag is up and I'm throwing in the towel. Going to stay home and get my p.j's on and go to bed early - again. Makes me feel really guilty for DH. Maybe I should make the effort before he gets cabin fever! He's been home all week decorating and the weather report looks life a gold session is off the cards for him again  
We had M&T group today at my friends house. Hannah made herself at home by napping in the cot upstairs the entire time! My friend has got one of those monitors that shows the nursery on your t.v screen. She has it right above the cot, so we all sat there watching Hannah snooze   That's my girl  

Claire - your weekend sounds lovely as always. I used to have weekends like that - boy do you make me yearn for those again! 
This weekend is a bit up in the air at the moment. Depends if the rain holds off for DH. If he goes out then Hannah and I will be shopping and cleaning! We are out to dinner on Sunday night for FIL birthday. We've bought him a digital photo frame and I'm really excited to give it to him. You just pop your memory card in the back and then the photo frame flicks through them all. It's very clever and effective!

Polly/Donna - Hi! - love to you both x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - sorry to hear you're still feeling yucky.  It is better to give in to it and have an early night. I hope Lady H lets you get a good night's sleep.
How wonderful to watch her asleep like that. 

How do you wash Lady H's hair? I'm assuming that you're quite skilled at it as you'll have had months of practice.  When W had just a few wispy bits I vaguely dripped some water over his head and that seemed to do the job. Now we need shampoo I can't work out how to rinse it off properly. It seems to require 3 hands - one to hold him, one to tilt his head back somehoe, and a third to tip water over his head.

I've got af too at the moment. I'd forgotten what a pain it was.

Hope everyone else is OK. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   - yes I've had a bit of practice washing Lady H's hair. We have discovered a variety of methods over the last 6 months. We have found the easiest way is to lay her down in the bath so she can have a kick around. Using a small cup we then wash the water over the top of her head. Sit her up and shampoo and then lay back down and wash it off again. DH sometimes uses a sponge to squeeze water onto her! Hope that makes sense!

I went out in the end last night. I knew once I got there that I'd feel alright. We're definitely home tonight though. We're going to try and tidy the utility and conservatory. They've become dumping grounds over the last few weeks! Then we're going to order in a pizza and watch the trashy t.v!

This has been my 3rd AF since having Hannah. I had hoped that having her would make them more regular, but it was nearly 9 weeks this time   Although, on the plus side - I don't get any pain whatsoever with them now. Usually on day 1 I would be reaching for the Annadin... but nothing at all. Barely know it's there.

Blimey - she's a grizzler today! Got to go and pick her up, again!

Ciao for now x

Speaking of which - did I mention I'm going to Rome in February Going with the girls and leaving Hannah for 3 days with DH. I will miss her so much.... but boy will I sleep


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - thanks for the hair washing tips. I'll try that tonight. It hadn't occurred to me to lie him down. 
Rome sounds lovely (or indeed anyway for 3 sleep-filled nights).

Can't believe it is the afternoon already and I've done nothing constructive but sweep up some leaves.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All

Emma - Continuing with the hair theme - Hannah had her cut again today! Can you believe it! The amount of hair on the floor was almost the same as mine after a trim  

Other than that, we cooked brunch for some friends this morning and then all sat around reading the papers. Enjoying it so much, that we forgot to give Hannah a bottle and couldn't understand why she was being grumpy  

DH & I are off again tonight, to the chinese once more for FIL birthday. So I'm off for a soak in the tub. 

Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you're all having lovely weekends.

Annie - glad you had a nice day. I can't believe Lady H has had a haircut already.  I tried the lying down thing, as you suggested, and it worked well. After the intial panic W was fine with it.

Funnily enough, today is the first day I've managed to read the papers in the day while W plays with toys. Until now I've had to wait until the evening. I just love reading weekend newspapers.

Not much happened here. I did take the plunge though and have bought curtain material and lining material. It cost a small fortune so I have to make them now and not mess it up. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

You're all very quiet.... 
I have a horrible stinky cold and sore throat and have generally been feeling sorry for myself today. W has the same and is rather grumpy with it. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day.

Hope you are all cold free,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

We have been quiet!

Emma - Sorry you're feeling poorly   I'm still a bit bunged up from last week and wondering if Hannah is getting it. We had a really crap night with her last night. She was restless from 8pm onwards. I think I got 6 hours of totally broken sleep   

It's ridiculous but I feel like it's my fault that she's not sleeping very well at the moment and I get embarassed to say how she's sleeping when people ask. It's like it's a real stigma if your child doesn't sleep "through the night"  

Well, this is the only place I feel comfortable to say it - MY BABY IS NOT SLEEPING WELL RIGHT NOW!

And it could very well be my fault, but I have no energy to do anything about it    

We're off to Water Babies shortly and then meeting a friend for lunch. I feel something with a high calorie content coming my way!

Hope you're all having a better day!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Can I just ask you how many bottles Will is having a day now? Hannah is having 4 and I don't think she needs that many now. She's having 24ozs milk a day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Annie, I don't have a clue about what to suggest re Hannah not sleeping but I'm sure it's not your fault!  

Emma, hope you feel better soon.  

Donna, look forward to baby news.  

Deedee, Polly, hi.

I had a nice 3 day weekend.  Wrapped up my Christmas presents and wrote out my cards, even put up the Christmas tree and decorations!!!      

We had a kitchen design done at Homebase yesterday but didn't like it, the man doing it was really inflexible and also pretty much ignored me and spoke to DF directly even if I answered a question or asked something.  I REALLY hate that!   So even if it had been the most marvellous kitchen in the world, there is no way he was getting commission through me!  

Cxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just a quickie, w is about to wake up.

Annie - Will has a lot less milk. He has 8oz at breakfast (but some of that goes onto his weetabix or porridge), and 8oz at bedtime, and then I offer him 4oz in the afternoon, but he doesn't always want it. Thats it for him milkwise. he does eat at least one yoghurt and a cheesy meal each day too.

I saw my HV today and she said that you should aim to get it down to 18oz max by 8 months.

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - you are so organised, you put me to shame. I wouldn't touch Homebase with a bargepole if they treat you like that.  

Annie - I need to ask you a Q too (sorry to bore everyone else rigid with baby talk). How many pooey nappies a day does Lady H do, and are they sloppy or solid? My hv thinks W might have a food intollerance and reflux. We had our 7 month check today and were discussing all this sort of thing. He does 3 or 4 pooey ones each day, and it is quite sloppy, but hv says it should be one or 2 solid ones only. Also, does she bring much fod back up again? Can't believe my life has come to this......... 

Hope everyone else is OK and has better things to think about than poo. 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Emma - I'll pm you to spare everyone the boring details of pooh talk! Unless you can get on Yahoo and we can chat online?

Claire -   to you as always for being so organised. I am totally with you on the talking to the bloke instead of you. I hate it too. So rude!

Water Babies went really well today. Hannah now swims underwater on her own! OK - it's for all of about 3 seconds, but it's still fab!

We've also made our Xmas cards today - preview in my little space!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - what a _wonderful_ picture of Lady H. She is soooooo beautiful, and what a twinkle she has in her eye. 

PM/yahoo - whichever is easier for you. I'm off to cook and eatnow, but should be back online later. Early night for me though (if W allows) - still feeling rather unwell. I'm just counting the hours until bedtime.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry Emma, I went off to the cinema in the end last night. Saw Casino Royale finally. Felt like the world had seen it but me   I'll try and catch you online later today. I'm sure we'll be around at the same time at some point.

Seems Lady H hasn't been sleeping because she's full of a cold again. She's got the cutest little cough. Poor love.

She is cute isn't she! She posed beautifully. Supermodel in the making perhaps  

Well, my day hasn't started off very well. My new fridge/freezer has just been delivered, but they wouldn't take the old one away because it isn't disconnected!  . Do we live in a world of crazy or what! An engineer has to call today to take the old one out and put the new one in and then I have to wait until Friday for the old one to be collected. The delivery guys then thought it was hysterical that I found this ridiculous and ran out the house laughing - putting muddy footprints all over my new biscuit coloured carpet along the way - even though I had put down a load of off cut for them to walk on.

I have literally lost the will with Hotpoint now. I've just phoned them and they offered to send another engineer to come and asess the damage. I told them to forget it. That'd be the 6th time I've had to wait in for someone form them! 

I just don't know what else to do. Everything I've highlighted, their response has been "tough"!

Any ideas!?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I still haven't seen Casino Royale either. Dh and I were thinking we might go and see it in shifts at the cinema (I go to 1st screening whilst he looks after W then swap roles).  More likely we'll wait for the DVD. SIL has promised to show it in her cinema when it comes out (I kid you not, they have installed a proper cinema in their house, rather than a dining room ).

I would be going crazy with Hotpoint. Have you been right to the top to complain - not customer services, or even the manager of customer servies, but go straight to the top. I did that with my house insurance and it worked a treat. Failing that you could get trading standards involved. I've done that too (pushchair) and it also worked, albeit a bit lengthy and stressful. Cripes, sounds like I'm always complaining about things. 

yes, we can chat about poo later. 

Hope everyone else is OK. I'm feeling loads better today, but I'm going to try and take things easy.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Annie, Grace looks adorable in her little outfit!!!

Having a busy week, lots of work team meetings  and Christmas lunches .  Also trying to set up the joint account with DF and get our direct debits transferred, absolutely hate doing this!

Are your trees up yet?!  My tree is up, house is decorated, presents are wrapped and ready and the cards are written (and some posted ).  First batch of mince pies have been eaten so will be making another load this weekend.  Two Christmas cakes have been baked and are maturing awaiting brandy and icing.  I love Christmas! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you truly are a superwoman - fabulous career and domestic goddess.  

It is far too early for a tree. I'm going to get one for the weekend of the 16/17th, although I still think that is a little early. I have done next to nothing for  . 
Out of interest, do you know anywhere good for trees in this part of the world (you canb Pm me if you do). Someone recommended a place in Harpenden, but I'm interested in any other ideas.

I'm trying to decide if I am feeling strong enough to face IKEA today. I need a few things from there and have a free day, but the thought of it makes my heart sink. I'm not convinced I can even find it on my own.

Hope everyone is OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Claire - My tree went up yesterday. Cards have been ordered and we have a 6ft inflatable Santa on my front lawn!
By the way - whose Grace?!?!    That was my choice of name, but DH wasn't as keen.

Emma - Hope you made it to Ikea  

Well, my Sky is on the blink. I've been on hold with them for 15 minutes so far   Also went shopping this morning for an outfit to wear to my work Xmas party tonight.Came away with an outfit and a load of other clothes for me   My poor debit card


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh lord, you know, a couple of girls were talking about giving their children advent calendar chocolates when I was typing the message this morning and I was eaves dropping, well one of their girls is called Grace!  Sooo sorry!  

Emma, no idea re trees as I have an artificial one, so can't help sorry.  Maybe Polly can shed some light?  Re Ikea do you mean the Milton Keynes one?  All I know is once off the M1 at Junction 13 you follow the A421 and it's off there.  Probably not much help!

Hope everyone else is well.  I'm busy. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I did go to IKEA in the end, and spent far too much money (and could easily have spent much, much more). 
Claire - I did get very lost, but around Barton . It has been a while since I drove that way, but I still felt rather stupid. MK itself was fine (very interested in your route BTW - thats the way that looked obvious to me on a map, but their directions thingamabob recommended jn 14 so I did that, and I'm sure it is very circuitous route). Got thoroughly lost on the way back because the M1 was closed, the route through Amptill was one big car park, so I went via Bedford. Sorry, enough dull, dull traffic details........
Also went into Mamas&Papas with the aim of buying a little Xmas outfit (for W not me), but they had none in his size. I did buy the cutest rocking reindeer though. 

The main thing was I got my curtain poles, so now I have to get on and make the curtains.

Annie - 6ft inflatable Santa    
Did you sort out Hotpoint? Hope you have a good time tonight.

Polly, Deedee, Donna -    

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

I definitely think J13 is quicker from where you're coming from, and as far as I recall you stick to the A421 until you turn left on the road to Ikea.  Mind you, my sense of direction is almost completely absent!

Got my resized ring last night.  Had my finger measured by two jewellers so I suppose it must be right but when my fingers are cold it moves round ... mind you, when I'm hot if it was smaller it would be too tight.  Can any of you expert ring wearers advise me?  Am probably over-focusing on nothing.  Anyway it looks stunning!  Also, am I supposed to insure it?

DF is at an interview today, for the job he was in a trial for then told that the job no longer exists.  Well it's 'reappeared' but he has to apply for it.  I don't think he'll get it given the circumstances, I just don't think he's the sort of person the Centre Director will appoint as people recruit into their own image and DF is quite quiet and reserved and prefers to spend time with me (naturally!) than the lads in the office, whereas the Director is always out on the beer. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - how wonderful that you have your ring back. Do you keep looking at it?  I find that my ring finger changes size a great deal, depending on the weather. My wedding and engagement rings are always a bit loose at this time of year, and tighter in summer. And, when you are pg you'll probably find that your fingers swell a little too.
I've never insured mine separately - always assumed they were covered by my house and comtents insurance. They didn't cost so much anyway (dh was a student at the time). Mind you, I never take them off (the only time i did was when I went to hospital for a lap and dye), so I'm unlikely to lose them.

Hope df gets on OK. Would he like the job deep down? I hate that blokey beery culture myself. 

Back later,
Emma,


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Yes I do keep looking at it!  I feel properly engaged now!  Now that I've warmed up it fits perfectly and I've been looking at other people's and they seem the same!!  Mine's not hugely expensive, I didn't hold DF to a month's salary or anything, but that's mostly cos I want us to reduce the mortgage rather than spend on expensive items!! - so perhaps I don't need to insure it.

Yes I think he does want the job deep down but it depends on the terms as he got really stressed doing the trial with a small customer base (sales job) which wasn't adequate to generate income, so I think it would depend on the specifics.  

PG, oh I can't wait to get to that!  If the wedding is May to July, I'll be coming off the pill around Feb time to allow my body to get back to normal and ovulate properly.  I did a trial of this a while ago and it only took 6 weeks but will be anxious to get started trying once we're married.  A friend of my mums, who is a bit spiritual, told her that I'd have a little girl in June 2008.  I sooooo hope that's right!

So what did you spend all that dosh on in Ikea?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - a baby in June 2008 would mean a BFP in Sept 2007, wouldn't it. How exciting. It is quite possible you could get one before the wedding if you stop in Feb.

Ikea - mirrors, curtain poles, storage boxes, kitchen utensils, and toys for W. I went intemnding just to get the curtain poles. 

Got to dash, back later,
Have a lovely weekend if i don't catch you before you go. What are you up to - planning next Christmas?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Yes BFP in Sept would be perfect, of course who knows what will happen in reality I know it's not that easy.  Am not planning a BFP before the wedding though as I want to enjoy it with lots of bubbly and my family are all drunkards anyway so I'd want to join in!

Ikea is addictive isn't it!  Sounds like you did really well. 

Plan next Christmas - now that IS a good idea!  Only kidding but I do buy stuff in the January sales for Christmas .  

What are you up to at the weekend?  I'm being cooked for tonight, doing some painting tomorrow (third bedroom / study pale blue) and looking at more kitchens, Sunday am meeting a friend for a pub lunch and present exchange then seeing my parents, and Monday is a day off and we're viewing two wedding venues in the morning then maybe painting in the afternoon.

Hi Annie, Deedee, Polly, Donna - hope you all have a fab weekend!!!!!

         

Cxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - What an exciting time you are having at the moment - new house, new job, new piece of bling and talk of a BFP in the summer   I'm absolutely thrilled for you  
Regarding your ring and insurance you will probably find that your policy covers single items of jewellery to a max value. For example, my policy covers each item of my jewellery to a max value of £1500.00. If anything was worth more than that, then I'd have to pay a bit more to get it totally covered.

Emma - Glad you found Ikea   Sorry I've not pm'd you regarding pooh! But in a nutshell, she goes once or twice a day and it's like play-doh!  

So far, so good this weekend. Went to the cinema (again) last night and watched "The Holiday". Been home all day today and Lady H went off wil MIL & FIL for a few hours this afternoon. They took her to visit some older relatives. It was soooo nice to have some time to myself. I sat down and watched Harry Potter. Remember those days Emma!

Another quiet day planned tomorrow.

Love to you all x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Still no internet at home waiting for DSL to arrive 

Congratulations again Claire what a lovely early xmas present.

Annie and Emma the pictures of Will and Hannah are lovely they luke so cute.

I will be posting pictures of my gorgeous 2 once I have internet back at home.
We are all doing well, Boys are very good feed around 10-11pm then go to bed then feed again at 2-3am then again at 6-7. they both usually wake at the same time and if they don't we wake they other which sounds cruel but we had one night when we let them wake when they were hungry and it was a nightmare as they were feeding about 1-2hrs apart so we were up constantly feeding. So from then on we just feed one each its quicker then so we get more sleep. sometimes DH does the 6-7 feed alone before he goes to work so I can get some more sleep. bless him.

Both me and DH have colds and I think Callum has a sore throat now, it doesn't seem to bother him but he sounds horse.

Polly thank you for the card x x x

I will bore you all with my birth story and photos once I have internet at home and more time to post.

love to all

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, lovely to hear from you! You sound like you have everything so under control too! I'm looking so much forward to hearing more about it all when you have time and a connection!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaaah, Donna - great to hear from you. Can't wait to see pics of the boys

Polly - How are you? Any news from Spain yet?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Donna - lovely to hear from you. Can't wait to have you back with us properly and to hear all about the birth etc. Sounds like you're doing really well. 

Annie - glad you've had a good weekend. I wish I had such useful inlaws. I'm quite jealous. thanks for the nappy comparison. Things seem to be settling down on that score here too, so i may have been worrying unduly.

Polly - how are you? Any dates for things to happen yet?

Claire, Deedee - hope you had lovely weekends.

I've had a busy one, with various family members visiting, and am exhausted. I still can't shake off this cold and have gone deaf in one ear.  Never mind....


Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

You're all very quiet...... 

I've had such a bad day and am feeling rather sorry for myself and     I think we're going to have to have one of our dogs rehomed or even put to sleep. He has gone loopy (did this years ago) and i've spent all day talking to the vet and a couple of behaviourists I know. They all tell me to do something different and can't agree on whether its physical or mental. I feel like the worst pet owner in the world. I've failed him so badly. But I can't run the risk of him harming Will.

Some good news though ...W finally has a tooth, or near enough. There's a bit of it poking though the top of his gum. About time too.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Emma, so sorry that your day has been so awful. You are not a bad pet owner at all, that's pretty obvious to me. If the experts can't agree, how can you have done anything about it? I hope that the situation sorts itself out soon, preferably that he gets unloopy again. 

Take care
Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Polly,

Just had the vet here to check the dog out - he couldn't do it yesterday because the dog was growling too much. He can't find anything physical wrong. He thinks we'll probably have to put him to sleep. I'm heartbroken, and as for dh (haven't been able to tell him yet about today's developments) he was in floods of tears last night (I've only seen him cry once before) - this one is his favourite of the two.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Emma, soooo sorry to hear about your dog.    I read your earlier post about it first thing and was really rooting for it to be ok.  

Donna, great to hear from you, and look forward to those photos!

Polly, how's things?  What's the next step with Spain?

Annie, hope you enjoyed your quiet days.    How was the film?

Deedee, hi!

Had an exciting 3 day weekend.  We've found a wedding venue that we like, a manor house that's now a hotel, where we can have the ceremony and reception.  Prices fit our budget too.  I've emailed some more questions today so we'll see what comes back from that.  I'm checking family availability as we're hoping for an early May wedding, as the venue can fit us in on a Thursday or Friday.    I've just registered on confetti.co.uk and my mind is blown away by the number of things I have to think about!  Annie, help!  What should I prioritise?  

We painted the third bedroom pale blue only it turns out to be lilac.  Never mind, it still looks lovely and I have another pair of spare curtains that match instead so it's all good.  Will be pleased when the decorating is over as I hate upheaval!

Hope you're all well, I'll pop back on a bit later hopefully.  (Busy at work  )

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Emma - I am so sorry about the doggie. They mean so much to you don't they    It sounds like you've done everything you can and sought out lots of second opinions. Like you said, as heartbreaking as it will be if you decide to have him put to sleep  - you can't take a risk with Will.

Claire - Girl, you've come to the right place. First priorities need to be venue, photographer (they get mega booked up) and naturally your dress. Some can take a good few months to be made. I seem to remember mine took 5 months - but it was massive! Plus, if you're like me - it'll take a while to find "the one". The confetti website will be such a huge help to you. If you want it in May, you've got plenty to be cracking on with! 
I am soooooooo excited! 

Well -not much to report here. Lady H is definitely teething, but she's not been to miserable with it - yet! She's got a new trick of being able to say "oooohh" and does it all day long. It's lovely! 
Last session at Water Babies today and we wore goggles and dunked our heads too. It was fan-bloomin-tastic! Watching her little face under the water and she swims by herself! Loved it!
DH is home tomorrow. Got carpet fitters coming to do the spare room and we havce so much we need to get done. I'll be at the shop doors at 9am tomorrow to make sure I can fit it all in! 

bye for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I am much calmer now. Still haven't decided what to do, but I've decided to sleep on it. I've been given so much advice, all of it good, but much of it contradictory, and my head is spinning.

Claire - great news about the wedding. Venue sounds good. I love early May - thats when my birthday is, and I always have good weather. 

Annie - it is so cute when they start 'talking' isn't it. They think they're making sense, I'm sure. I've been trying to teach W to clap and wave- no successs far but he giggles so much at my attempts. Water babies sounds good, but very scary.

Polly, Donna, Deedee - hope you're all OK. Got to go, sausages burning....

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Emma, I really feel for you and DH. Take care.

No, no news for us yet - and I haven't managed to lose any weight yet. Not that they have said I have to, it's jsut that I need to, and I want to do it before we go for treatment. I think I have to really stop eating. 

Anyway, take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bit early ladies but new hoem this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78518.0


----------

